# If it keeps on raining driveler, # 74



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Good un Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good un Chief



 To the good 'ol days!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

I really got cooking a slab of ribs down to an art !!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Who is Led Zeppelin?....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> Who is Led Zeppelin?....





You should know, he's older than  . . . dert.


----------



## mattech (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> Who is Led Zeppelin?....





Hooked On Quack said:


> You should know, he's older than  . . . dert.







That's one of them jokes you keep in yo back pocket waiting for the perfect time to use it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should know, he's older than  . . . dert.





mattech said:


> That's one of them jokes you keep in yo back pocket waiting for the perfect time to use it.






Ain't it though?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>










Hooked On Quack said:


> I really got cooking a slab of ribs down to an art !!!!


 I thought that was steaks??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hooked On Quack said:


> You should know, he's older than  . . . dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really got cooking a slab of ribs down to an art !!!!



You might wanna let me be the judge of that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was steaks??





Ribs too !!!  I put Johnny's tenderizer on 'em for an hour, preheat oven to 450, rub sauce in, double wrap in heavy foil, cook for 1 hr at 450, then cut back to 250 for 3 hrs, sauce 'em up again, cut off oven, let 'em sit for another hour !!  Fall off the bone tender !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

shut'er down.....


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

neva mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> shut'er down.....





stringmusic said:


> neva mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>






Dawn sez if she hears "the levee break" one mo time she's gonna break sumpin on me . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn sez if she hears "the levee break" one mo time she's gonna break sumpin on me . . .



Play it...I dare ya!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 5, 2013)

i foresee this used on a hunting video...... now wheres my go pro?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn sez if she hears "the levee break" one mo time she's gonna break sumpin on me . . .


Just tell her Mason wants to hear it one more time!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribs too !!!  I put Johnny's tenderizer on 'em for an hour, preheat oven to 450, rub sauce in, double wrap in heavy foil, cook for 1 hr at 450, then cut back to 250 for 3 hrs, sauce 'em up again, cut off oven, let 'em sit for another hour !!  Fall off the bone tender !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> i foresee this used on a hunting video...... now wheres my go pro?



Video would be nice.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Video would be nice.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 5, 2013)

well lookie here found my go pro for sale on line, anyone wanna loan me bout 450.00


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Just threw it out there


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just threw it out there



I thank tha lil fella forgot to post his huntin' video...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank tha lil fella forgot to post his huntin' video...



I feel like I missed an important post somewhere?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I don't get it.



Think he was lost.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Big fella just showed up next door and everyone else is floating around on floats and such. Dude in water told him to get a float and hop in. There doesn't appear to be any floats left. He found a pool noodle, this is gonna be interesting. Anyone know the weight capacity of a single yellow pool noodle?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Srang got cornfused.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

what is da world????


----------



## . (Jul 5, 2013)

Play the video in post 9 and watch Keebs avatar keep in step.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Play the video in post 9 and watch Keebs avatar keep in step.


----------



## . (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Them Stormtrropers got the Led Zeppelin rhythm down.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I feel like I missed an important post somewhere?


It's over there, you'll understand when you see it.


KyDawg said:


> Srang got cornfused.


that's how a Chinese person might say my name.


hdm03 said:


> what is da world????


It's a big ball of matter and energy and other stuff.


iflyfish said:


> Play the video in post 9 and watch Keebs avatar keep in step.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Play the video in post 9 and watch Keebs avatar keep in step.


I train well, don't I?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2013)

WHAT????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> WHAT????


BEACH TRIPPP!!!!!!! that's what!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> WHAT????



So what?????


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Nic..... I need that ice cream recipe....if ya don't mind


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hey Nic..... I need that ice cream recipe....if ya don't mind





Wait till The Redhead gets home, and I`ll get it for you. It`s hers. I do know it is 2 pounds of strawberries, half and half, and whipping cream. To say it is rich is an understatement. To say it is good is also and understandment.  

Oh yea, you don`t have to keep that sigline, unless you want to...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> BEACH TRIPPP!!!!!!! that's what!





Howdy...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 5, 2013)

Ewww dat bass ol John was one of the best!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait till The Redhead gets home, and I`ll get it for you. It`s hers. I do know it is 2 pounds of strawberries, half and half, and whipping cream. To say it is rich is an understatement. To say it is good is also and understandment.
> 
> Oh yea, you don`t have to keep that sigline, unless you want to...



Alright......got the ingredients ,just need mixing instructions 


I like the sig line..... I think I'll keep it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, I tried!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should know, he's older than  . . . dert.



What's that mean?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

bander_TC50 said:


> i foresee this used on a hunting video...... now wheres my go pro?





bander_TC50 said:


> well lookie here found my go pro for sale on line, anyone wanna loan me bout 450.00





Nicodemus said:


> WHAT????





Xactly ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ewww dat bass ol John was one of the best!!



 Lemme get another beer, then maybe I can translate this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

So was the other John on drums!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> BEACH TRIPPP!!!!!!! that's what!



I heard bama is considering going back to the beach soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Xactly ???





Pour you another shot of bourbon in ice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna grill up some venison boogers, topped off with pepper jack cheeze, smoke apple wood bacon, slab of Vidalia onyun, slab of home grown mater, slathered with sauteed portabellos.  It's gonna be a sink sammich !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Durn bottom just fell out here again, was in the middle of tryin to get the grass cut too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some venison boogers, topped off with pepper jack cheeze, smoke apple wood bacon, slab of Vidalia onyun, slab of home grown mater, slathered with sauteed portabellos.  It's gonna be a sink sammich !!






Well, well, and I weren't EVEN tryin. . ..


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some venison boogers, topped off with pepper jack cheeze, smoke apple wood bacon, slab of Vidalia onyun, slab of home grown mater, slathered with sauteed portabellos.  It's gonna be a sink sammich !!



Quack the monarch.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...





gobbleinwoods said:


> I heard bama is considering going back to the beach soon.


I don't care, a rainy day at the beach still beats any day any where else!


Nicodemus said:


> Pour you another shot of bourbon in ice.


 I LIKE the way you think, 'demus!
ok, get to cut outta heah in about 6 mo minutes, catch ya'll later...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, well, and I weren't EVEN tryin. . ..



If you hit my heel one mo time......


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some venison boogers, topped off with pepper jack cheeze, smoke apple wood bacon, slab of Vidalia onyun, slab of home grown mater, slathered with sauteed portabellos.  It's gonna be a sink sammich !!



Where'd you pick the venison boogers at?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some venison boogers, topped off with pepper jack cheeze, smoke apple wood bacon, slab of Vidalia onyun, slab of home grown mater, slathered with sauteed portabellos.  It's gonna be a sink sammich !!



You are the Kindest Awesomest Neastest Guy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't care, a rainy day at the beach still beats any day any where else!


I disagree. A rainy day in the mountains, on a porch, under a tin roof and in a hammock. Ain't nothin in da world beats that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If you hit my heel one mo time......









2 chops to da throat . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You are the Kindest Awesomest Neastest Guy!





Yes, yes I am is !!!! 



Awwwwwww hail !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2013)

party at casa de C, yall meet me there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If you hit my heel one mo time......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>



I know I've heard that on many an occasion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> party at casa de C, yall meet me there



Brang it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hankus is on his way.....wonder if I need any more beer?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm bringinga lil beer, well recheck supplies in the am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's a new one we are having tonight:

Chicken salad sammich with bacon, cheddar cheese, green onyuns, hot sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm bringinga lil beer, well recheck supplies in the am



I'll probly go resupply anyway.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Just left the eating joint and a guy was walking towards me as I was walking out. When I got even with him I grabbed him around the neck, threw him to the ground, put him in the figure 4, stuck my knife in his ribs just so he'd know it was there and told him don't EVA come up beside me like that again after I get finished eating!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just left the eating joint and a guy was walking towards me as I was walking out. When I got even with him I grabbed him around the neck, threw him to the ground, put him in the figure 4, stuck my knife in his ribs just so he'd know it was there and told him don't EVA come up beside me like that again after I get finished eating!





Sweeet!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus is on his way.....wonder if I need any more beer?



You might want to think about a truck load!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to think about a truck load!!


If he didn't empty Kroger and Publix out of their stock, then he's nowhere near prepared for this visit. I remember Hankus showin up to the FPG we had a Quacks place with the bed of his truck loaded down in aluminum beer cans. He would bankrupt a recycling center if he cashed them all in at once..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to think about a truck load!!



That's bout all they got at the lil sto I go's to. Gonna make their day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he didn't empty Kroger and Publix out of their stock, then he's nowhere near prepared for this visit. I remember Hankus showin up to the FPG we had a Quacks place with the bed of his truck loaded down in aluminum beer cans. He would bankrupt a recycling center if he cashed them all in at once..



When he came up to our end of the field, he carried a 6 pack in his pokets.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> When he came up to our end of the field, he carried a 6 pack in his pokets.



Traveling light was he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Traveling light was he?



Wasn't very far, by the time he got up there it was time to go back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't very far, by the time he got up there it was time to go back.


A six pack wasn't near enough fuel to get across that field..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A six pack wasn't near enough fuel to get across that field..



True dat, you'd better have a supply if ya was hangin on the opposite end.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> True dat, you'd better have a supply if ya was hangin on the opposite end.


You better bring a magnum supply if you're gonna be hangin in Quacks hood. Them folks at the one and only store near him are mighty proud of their alkyhawl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>




Sooooooo you did finally watch Lavelle !!! !





Jeff C. said:


> Here's a new one we are having tonight:
> 
> Chicken salad sammich with bacon, cheddar cheese, green onyuns, hot sauce.




Sounds good Chief !!!





T.P. said:


> Just left the eating joint and a guy was walking towards me as I was walking out. When I got even with him I grabbed him around the neck, threw him to the ground, put him in the figure 4, stuck my knife in his ribs just so he'd know it was there and told him don't EVA come up beside me like that again after I get finished eating!




OHHHHHHHHH SNAP !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A six pack wasn't near enough fuel to get across that field..





That was a purty good weekend !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2013)

We just walked in the door at little sisters house. Rain was falling all day. We stopped at the back porch in shellman for a most excellent lunch and then to sikes snf kohns mall. Spent way too much there but got some nice clothes. Time for some bbq.......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme get another beer, then maybe I can translate this.



Haha! Killer drum track. Man I love me some zep!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2013)

Mannn .... Went and got something that required being loaded in the back of the truck .. step into the parking lot and feel just a few drops and think I got this.... MAN, It came down hard and quick. I got SOAKED in the minute that it took to load it.

The ride home reminded me ... I need new tires. These things were bald 6 months ago, now they're nascar slick.


----------



## . (Jul 5, 2013)

slip said:


> The ride home reminded me ... I need new tires. These things were bald 6 months ago, now they're nascar slick.



Just go fast and only make left turns.  You'll be ok.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Just go fast and only make left turns.  You'll be ok.



I've got the "go fast" part down pat pretty well. Although I have slowed down a little after having to use the ditch as a passing lane... Figure I used up all my good luck with that one so ill cool it down for a while and recharge that luck...


----------



## . (Jul 5, 2013)

I must log off now.

Star Wars is on.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> I must log off now.
> 
> Star Wars is on.



Don't mean to ruin it for you, but the dude with the raspy voice Is lukes father.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We just walked in the door at little sisters house. Rain was falling all day. We stopped at the back porch in shellman for a most excellent lunch and then to sikes snf kohns mall. Spent way too much there but got some nice clothes. Time for some bbq.......



 You must have been in too close proximity to me, come a flood and high winds here for the past 3 hrs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> I must log off now.
> 
> Star Wars is on.


I always suspected you of being an Ewok worshipper.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay we have had enough rain here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang, just stood the mater cages back up an hour ago and another frog strangler just commenced to comin down. The first go around we had 1 1/2" of rain in 45 minutes. My hens quit cluckin and started quackin. I'm ready for it to dry out for at least a day or two.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2013)

Fitting video for the night!!

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/AyXPozLyxHc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/AyXPozLyxHc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn. My video didn't work either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Driveby.....good night folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn. My video didn't work either.


Evening Mr. Charlie!!........I saw your video link before you deleted it!!

Mine was Johnny Cash "Five Feet High, and Rising" 

I've been having problems embedding videos!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Mr. Charlie!!........I saw your video link before you deleted it!!
> 
> Mine was Johnny Cash "Five Feet High, and Rising"
> 
> I've been having problems embedding videos!!



If you have embedding problems, go to bed and it will look better in the morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Very Wet and Foggy Saturday to you Gobblin.

I slept a little late and just went out and got the newspaper.  Heck, the three neighborhood guineas were canvassing through my front yard and they were even wearing their life preservers and that ark was still moored in the street by my mailbox.  All that I heard was the guineas making sounds that sounded like....Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic  ,Nic, Nic, Nic !!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Very Wet and Foggy Saturday to you Gobblin.
> 
> I slept a little late and just went out and got the newspaper.  Heck, the three neighborhood guineas were canvassing through my front yard and they were even wearing their life preservers and that ark was still moored in the street by my mailbox.  All that I heard was the guineas making sounds that sounded like....Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic  ,Nic, Nic, Nic !!!!!!!


Are you sayin Nic is a potraker?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you sayin Nic is a potraker?



po' tracker  (can't find his birds)

pot raker   stir


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you sayin Nic is a potraker?





gobbleinwoods said:


> po' tracker  (can't find his birds)
> 
> pot raker   stir




Well, I just know how much Nic really loves Guineas and I think that he might have been these guineas original papa, and somehow they got separated and these guineas seemed to be looking for Nic again !!!  That may be why they were calling out to him this way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Mornin....Hankus and I are gonna go play in the rain.


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2013)

I had to carry my dog to the vet......


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Wha's wrong wid da pooch, rye-dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had to carry my dog to the vet......



  Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you guess where I am just by looking at da messican weather radar? 







If you said just north of montgomery, you are correct. This sux. Ain't no way im going to bass pro in this mess.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thought I might get a break and be able to cut the jungle I used to call a yard. 

Oh well, at least the maters are looking good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you guess where I am just by looking at da messican weather radar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I accused you of being up here Robert, we had over 5" of rain last night. But I guess in your travels that is just a light drizzle.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 6, 2013)

4 days in a row here in north ga now. Hey for July can we really complain?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had to carry my dog to the vet......



Any news on da lil feller; ri-durt?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hope the Dog is doing better rye-dirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

What's wrong with dert's doggie ???






Gotta a LONG night tonight, entire operation is down, glad I got some books.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2013)

Might start raining....might thats all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Man, I wish I could get out of work tonight.


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had to carry my dog to the vet......



Hope a is well with the pup, lookin for a positive update.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I wish I could get out of work tonight.



Take three or four shots of whiskey and call in drunk


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2013)

Vet thinks possum the dog is gonna be o.k..she may have gotten into some treated seed corn or sunflowers that I had in my shop....thanks for all of y'all's concern...some folks may think its silly, but I love the little fella....ummm..gal ..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad your dog will be ok. I know the feeling, Heelers are special.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Take three or four shots of whiskey and call in drunk




That's usually the way I show up anyway . .






rydert said:


> Vet thinks possum the dog is gonna be o.k..she may have gotten into some treated seed corn or sunflowers that I had in my shop....thanks for all of y'all's concern...some folks may think its silly, but I love the little fella....ummm..gal ..





Good news !!!  My wife and I would be lost without our crazy black Lab !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Gotta get ready for work.  Steel toed boots check, hard hat check, safety vest check, safety glasses check,  man down radio check, and that's ALL I'm wearing . . .



ALOT a "man down" radio does ya when there's nobody else there . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Rain rain rain rain rain rain rain and more rain. Gonna be rough sitting on the porch eating a plate full of shrimp, crab, taters, sausage, corn, and garlic bread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Quack, I just hope you have enough bug spray.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

Went to work and did NOTHING all day but walk around doing nothing. Guess the weather is keeping everybody home...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for work.  Steel toed boots check, hard hat check, safety vest check, safety glasses check,  man down radio check, and that's ALL I'm wearing . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ALOT a "man down" radio does ya when there's nobody else there . . .



You forgot your book Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Went to work and did NOTHING all day but walk around doing nothing. Guess the weather is keeping everybody home...



Which job?   My french provider tarja?


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which job?   My french provider tarja?



Yup.

Orientation for the next job is Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Chillin and grillin some poke chops with Chris Knight, a few cold uns, and Hankus. Bottom just fell out like I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chillin and grillin some poke chops with Chris Knight, a few cold uns, and Hankus. Bottom just fell out like I haven't seen in a while.



I like parties too.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

Since I got up at 11 this morning the idiot down the street has been revving up his hotrod every 10 minutes. Just Vroom Vroom Vroom *off*, 10 minutes later he starts it back up and does it again ... 10 minutes after that ...  Just been sitting in his drive way all freaking day doing that over and over. Bet he's used up a quarter tank doing that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Since I got up at 11 this morning the idiot down the street has been revving up his hotrod every 10 minutes. Just Vroom Vroom Vroom *off*, 10 minutes later he starts it back up and does it again ... 10 minutes after that ...  Just been sitting in his drive way all freaking day doing that over and over. Bet he's used up a quarter tank doing that.


Don'tcha just hate folks that waste gas.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh man that was AWESOME. He was out there doing that and BAM the heaviest band of rain came outta no where and ruined his VroomVroom party...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh man that was AWESOME. He was out there doing that and BAM the heaviest band of rain came outta no where and ruined his VroomVroom party...


Has it ever occurred to you that he had silver oxide in his gas tank and he was trying to use his car as a generator to seed the clouds and make it rain?


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that he had silver oxide in his gas tank and he was trying to use his car as a generator to seed the clouds and make it rain?



Looks like it worked far better than he expected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Looks like it worked far better than he expected.


So you're saying that instead of Vroom Vroom Vroom, he got BOOM BOOM BOOM?


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're saying that instead of Vroom Vroom Vroom, he got BOOM BOOM BOOM?



followed by Squish Squish Squish I would imagine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

slip said:


> followed by Squish Squish Squish I would imagine.


Hey, that's Keebs line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Bored outta my mind and only 11 hrs to go ...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad the pooch is ok, Rye-dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored outta my mind and only 11 hrs to go ...



If we had a DD, Hankus and I would come over there and make yo life miserable. At least you wouldn't be bored though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If we had a DD, Hankus and I would come over there and make yo life miserable. At least you wouldn't be bored though.





Heck Chief, if I could figure out how to disenable the GPS on my company truck, I'd come see ya'll !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck Chief, if I could figure out how to disenable the GPS on my company truck, I'd come see ya'll !!!!





Hankus said cut the red wire


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2013)

or mebbe it was the blue one


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck Chief, if I could figure out how to disenable the GPS on my company truck, I'd come see ya'll !!!!



Jus get you another battery and hook it up and leave it sittin on the company yard, then travel on.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I wish I could get out of work tonight.



Man I wish somebody would come get this dadgum cat! 



rydert said:


> Vet thinks possum the dog is gonna be o.k..she may have gotten into some treated seed corn or sunflowers that I had in my shop....thanks for all of y'all's concern...some folks may think its silly, but I love the little fella....ummm..gal ..



Glad she's ok! 

BTW: Thank you sooo much!  I hope y'all can make it next year!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Evening Crickett


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus get you another battery and hook it up and leave it sittin on the company yard, then travel on.


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2013)

Evening everyone


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2013)

Had three major rainstorms today between the beautiful sunny day. Weird weather.


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad the dog is ok Rydert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Low country boil was amazing! I cant believe they ate everything except a couple of taters.


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Low country boil was amazing! I cant believe they ate everything except a couple of taters.



Been a while since I had one of those. Always fun times though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Low country boil was amazing! I cant believe they ate everything except a couple of taters.



Bet it was good storm food Robert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Low country boil was amazing! I cant believe they ate everything except a couple of taters.





Wife and I do one, or two a month.  Got it down so it's just enough for the two of us.


You ever use the Zattarins liquid crab boil ??


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Crickett



Hey Dawg! Want a cat?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Dawg! Want a cat?



We got one and one is enough for anybody, cept turtle.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

How is work going Quack? Used that radio any? Hope not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife and I do one, or two a month.  Got it down so it's just enough for the two of us.
> 
> 
> You ever use the Zattarins liquid crab boil ??



Yessir! I put a third of a bottle along with two crab boil packets, two halves of a lemon, onion, bell pepper, and a stalk of celery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How is work going Quack? Used that radio any? Hope not.




Rode around in the truck for awhile, 4 weel drive works.  Guess I'll finish up my book now.




rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! I put a third of a bottle along with two crab boil packets, two halves of a lemon, onion, bell pepper, and a stalk of celery.





I use the whole bottle, plust a good bit of Tabasco, we like ours HOT !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Louis Lamour books used to be quick mid night reads for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2013)

Da sleep monsta is upon me . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta is upon me . . .



Coffee is your friend.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, that's Keebs line.



 dat's right & Izz got a copyright thingamagingy.............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dat's right & Izz got a copyright thingamagingy.............



Where have you been Keebs?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

We need a going to bed video, kracker.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 6, 2013)

Been raining here since about 3 constant not even a break lol. Levees broke.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Raining again in Franklin Co, USA. Lake Hartwell is almost 4' above full pool. I'm worried the fish may drown.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where have you been Keebs?



cuttin grass & weedin da garden......... listening to the thunder now & gettin ready to head to bed........... tha sleep monster is ova takin me!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Halfway thru !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2013)

Quack, this is just for YOU my friend !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2013)

Now Happy Sunday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sure hope that the rain slows down so I can get some real work done tomorrow.  I am tired of "treading water" for the past couple of weeks now.  I must have driven through 15 different heavy rainstorms yesterday from Augusta to Lincolnton and back and then Augusta to Columbia and back.  Driving 15-20 mph on I-20 is the pits especially when you can't see 50 feet in front of you because of the really heavy rain.  Glad that I got back home safely, unlike some that I saw along the way whose vehicles were smashed up against the guardrails and other vehicles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

You were 45 minutes late with that Reveille..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2013)

45 is the minimum on I20 .   You just admitted to a crime on the inter web.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning everybody!

T.P. I crashed pretty early last night, I owe you a video.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> T.P. I crashed pretty early last night, I owe you a video.


I don't like your avatar. The drummer always gets blamed.


----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't like your avatar. The drummer always gets blamed.


Is this any better??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Is this any better??
> 
> View attachment 739062


In my experience, it is the third pedal on the right that is needed the most.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 7, 2013)

I got 12 inches of rain last night here in N. Florida.
Both of my 6 inch rain gauges were full this morning.  ?
.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I got 12 inches of rain last night here in N. Florida.
> Both of my 6 inch rain gauges were full this morning.  ?
> .


No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 7, 2013)

weather sucks


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning everyone. Can someone give me a weather report? Not gonna get out of bed if it's still raining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hankus had a purty good day. I was snookered for most of the mornin, finally had double on one cast at the end of the day, landed one of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning everyone. Can someone give me a weather report? Not gonna get out of bed if it's still raining.



Looks like it is going to rain, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C, thanks but it's so late now that I've finally got a report that I think I'll just try again tomorrow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2013)

We need some rain here. Dry and cloudy day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2013)

we iz home.
Came thru 3 good t'storms on the way. I was down to about 30mph in blinding rain between Columbus and Richland and another good one in Dawson. Raining hard here at the house. 
Does the sun still exists? I haven't seen it in quite a few days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we iz home.
> Came thru 3 good t'storms on the way. I was down to about 30mph in blinding rain between Columbus and Richland and another good one in Dawson. Raining hard here at the house.
> Does the sun still exists? I haven't seen it in quite a few days.



Plenty of mushrooms here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus had a purty good day. I was snookered for most of the mornin, finally had double on one cast at the end of the day, landed one of them.




Perfect filleting size !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Perfect filleting size !!



Yessir.....biggest was 4.1, smallest was 2.6, I believe. Hank had 2 more shorty's we released.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Perfect filleting size !!



The boy done good, didn't he? 

Gonna be a chinese delivery kinda night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we iz home.
> Came thru 3 good t'storms on the way. I was down to about 30mph in blinding rain between Columbus and Richland and another good one in Dawson. Raining hard here at the house.
> Does the sun still exists? I haven't seen it in quite a few days.



What is the Flint looking like Robert?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing to do at work so I rode out to the plantation and raided the garden and cheekun coop.   Reached for an egg and there was a big ole rat snake !!!   Before I could find sumpin to kill him with he was gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nothing to do at work so I rode out to the plantation and raided the garden and cheekun coop.   Reached for an egg and there was a big ole rat snake !!!   Before I could find sumpin to kill him with he was gone.


Dang it man. That'll cinch your nanner sling up real quick like.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it man. That'll cinch your nanner sling up real quick like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it man. That'll cinch your nanner sling up real quick like.






You have NO idea !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What is the Flint looking like Robert?



I didn't pass the Flint, but every river level from Bama to Georgia is up in da bushes and tree's. We've had a LOT of rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't pass the Flint, but every river level from Bama to Georgia is up in da bushes and tree's. We've had a LOT of rain.



I live between the 2 forks of the Red River and they are getting closer to each other. But I think our rain has stopped for a while.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I live between the 2 forks of the Red River and they are getting closer to each other. But I think our rain has stopped for a while.


For a while. If you don't want to regret next weekend then don't look at my new post in the Severe Weather thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For a while. If you don't want to regret next weekend then don't look at my new post in the Severe Weather thread.



Even in Kentucky Hugh, surely not.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2013)

Home at last .... 2:00 to 10:00 feels like ALL DAY.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

Really ???  MORE RAIN ???  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. wanted me to post a video last night and I let him down. I'll leave y'all with this cheerful little number that contains some of the best lyrics ever written. Well, to me, anyways....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> T.P. wanted me to post a video last night and I let him down. I'll leave y'all with this cheerful little number that contains some of the best lyrics ever written. Well, to me, anyways....



 You ain't let me down, I knew you was the man all along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ???  MORE RAIN ???  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.



Tell me about it.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2013)

Telling my mom about trying to "help" this very demanding old dude at work I went to poke my forehead for "dot" indian and jabbed my finger right in my eye ... She wouldn't stop laughing and I never got to finish the story.


----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Telling my mom about trying to "help" this very demanding old dude at work I went to poke my forehead for "dot" indian and jabbed my finger right in my eye ... She wouldn't stop laughing and I never got to finish the story.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Telling my mom about trying to "help" this very demanding old dude at work I went to poke my forehead for "dot" indian and jabbed my finger right in my eye ... She wouldn't stop laughing and I never got to finish the story.





Don't leave us hangin' lil bro ????


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't leave us hangin' lil bro ????



Well the dude couldn't grasp the concept of a folding chair or the concept of "SOLD OUT" .... 10 minutes of explaining and I couldn't take no more. Passed him off to somebody else that wasn't about to explode. 

That's about it, really. Im not a very nice or friendly person ... so it ate me up inside a little.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Well the dude couldn't grasp the concept of a folding chair or the concept of "SOLD OUT" .... 10 minutes of explaining and I couldn't take no more. Passed him off to somebody else that wasn't about to explode.
> 
> That's about it, really. Im not a very nice or friendly person ... so it ate me up inside a little.






So Karma poked ya in the eye . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So Karma poked ya in the eye . . .



Guess so.

Then somebody crapped on the floor in the ladies room ... Passed that one off to my weasel boss. The Karma on that is gunna suck im sure ...
In my defense ... im the buggy dude, not the crap cleaner upper.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2013)

She was gagging trying to mop it offa the walls... 

I almost felt bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> She was gagging trying to mop it offa the walls...
> 
> I almost felt bad.






Oh geeeeeeze, I just threw up in my mouf a lil.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh geeeeeeze, I just threw up in my mouf a lil.



Yeah ... I walked out of there gaggin and soundin like a goat with its throat slit when the folks checking out at the register looked at me kinda crazy. Then I was laughin so hard I was cryin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Yeah ... I walked out of there gaggin and soundin like a goat with its throat slit when the folks checking out at the register looked at me kinda crazy. Then I was laughin so hard I was cryin...





I'da puked.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just sad that I had forgot to take a pic with my phone to share with all of my GON family and sister...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> I was just sad that I had forgot to take a pic with my phone to share with all of my GON family and sister...


No No:No No:No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> I was just sad that I had forgot to take a pic with my phone to share with all of my GON family and sister...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

1 hr to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2013)

Monday morn and there seems to be a messy theme started.   Hugh says a mess of rain on the way, Quack almost messed his pants, and slip passed the mess off.  That's a mess of messin'.

brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Messy driveler....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Messy driveler....


We all got some messican in us..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all got some messican in us..





Sei'?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mornin ya'll


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Gotta crash friends, 15 hrs up is 'bout all I can stand.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning, folks. Headed to the Golden Corral to get some baby back ribs.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning, folks. Headed to the Golden Corral to get some baby back ribs.



You gotta try some of their bacon smothered'n gravy, you talkin' bout good. It's got a real unique taste to it, ain't sure what it is but man you're in for a treat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You gotta try some of their bacon smothered'n gravy, you talkin' bout good. It's got a real unique taste to it, ain't sure what it is but man you're in for a treat.



Think I will pass on this one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2013)

There is a strange light coming from the sky


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> There is a strange light coming from the sky



Do you see any dead relatives in the light?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will pass on this one.



You're missin' out KD, most unique flavor you'll ever try.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You're missin' out KD, most unique flavor you'll ever try.



Well maybe you should try some of on dem ducks, maybe it will help the smell.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

hay eva body........seen a little bit of sun this morning


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Howdy rye-dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well maybe you should try some of on dem ducks, maybe it will help the smell.



Speakin of ducks.................Look what I picked up this weekend. My 1st!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy rye-dirt


 hey there


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of ducks.................Look what I picked up this weekend. My 1st!



wow!! awesome looking bird


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

That is a beautiful Mallard!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of ducks.................Look what I picked up this weekend. My 1st!



Pool is looking good, when is the party?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2013)

Aaaaahhhh, settin in my recliner catching up with all of you......... Mandy, PURRTTYYYY Duckie!!!
Got today off for working the 4th that ended up getting rained out (my part) oh well, works for me!  Fixing to get busy & go to town for some stuff & take a friend out to eat for her birfday!
MUD!!!!!!! Iz waiting on pictures!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That is a beautiful Mallard!






Keebs said:


> Aaaaahhhh, settin in my recliner catching up with all of you......... Mandy, PURRTTYYYY Duckie!!!
> Got today off for working the 4th that ended up getting rained out (my part) oh well, works for me!  Fixing to get busy & go to town for some stuff & take a friend out to eat for her birfday!
> MUD!!!!!!! Iz waiting on pictures!!!



Thanks Keebs. Tell J I said Happy Birthday and I'z luvs her!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pool is looking good, when is the party?



When you want it to be


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you want it to be



party??


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

well, well, well..........look at me


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2013)

ru-durt was tryin' really hard that time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of ducks.................Look what I picked up this weekend. My 1st!



Po wittle ducky.....sumpin wrong wit his foot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of ducks.................Look what I picked up this weekend. My 1st!


Good lookin Drake Mandy.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> ru-durt was tryin' really hard that time!



naw.......I wasn't


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey there
> 
> 
> wow!! awesome looking bird


Thanks! 


Jeff C. said:


> Po wittle ducky.....sumpin wrong wit his foot?


He preening


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lookin Drake Mandy.


Thanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dirt, nevamind...
Good looking mount Mrs. Hawtnet. Keebs i'll send some, yo new phone get good pics??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Keebs. Tell J I said Happy Birthday and I'z luvs her!


will do!


mudracing101 said:


> Dirt, nevamind...
> Good looking mount Mrs. Hawtnet. Keebs i'll send some, yo new phone get good pics??



If I can't see'em, I just send them to my email where I can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Keebs, tell J Happy Birfday!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, tell J Happy Birfday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cucumbers, tomaters, fried perch, cheese grits and frenchy fries. Need nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Longest day eva. 
And it's only 1:15.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Longest day eva.
> And it's only 1:15.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



 backatcha


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

you're welcome............


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

My pleasure.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

anytime..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2013)

glad I could help.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

don't mention it...........


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what I'm here for.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jus' respectin' my elders.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel good when I make others feel good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't feel so good, think mebbe I need a drank.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't feel so good, think mebbe I need a drank.



you done ate at the Golden Corral too?...............


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> you done ate at the Golden Corral too?...............



The babyback dumpster ribs are deeeelish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

I see a Kickett . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Shot 'o Crown and diet Mtn Dew = NASTY !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Just lookin......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lookin......





Whatcha see ???


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha see ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn see no Kicketts...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> you done ate at the Golden Corral too?...............


The ptomaine palace


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ptomaine palace


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Later guys, 3 hrs sleep and I've got to spend some "quality" time with da wife . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, Monday done come and gone Four more days.
Later.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Your computer at work must be down Mud.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

Home at last.... Today mighta been my last day at tarjay...


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Home at last.... Today mighta been my last day at tarjay...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Evening Mr kracker.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker.



Howdy Sir!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Evenin kids....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin kids....



Evening, Jeffro!
You too, Charlie/Charley, Slip, Kracker, and whoever else happens by.
Gonna experiment tonight. Trying baked chicken seasoned with Everglades, garlic, and some lemon juice, along with dirty rice, shells and cheese( for the girls), and some Leseur baby pea's.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Jeffro!
> You too, Charlie/Charley, Slip, Kracker, and whoever else happens by.
> Gonna experiment tonight. Trying baked chicken seasoned with Everglades, garlic, and some lemon juice, along with dirty rice, shells and cheese( for the girls), and some Leseur baby pea's.



Sounds good Robert what time will it be ready.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Jeffro!
> You too, Charlie/Charley, Slip, Kracker, and whoever else happens by.
> Gonna experiment tonight. Trying baked chicken seasoned with *Everglades*, garlic, and some lemon juice, along with dirty rice, shells and cheese( for the girls), and some Leseur baby pea's.


I thought that was one of those funny smellin plug in thingies that the wife puts in the electic outlets.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds good Robert what time will it be ready.


about 9:30. We eat real late here. 


turtlebug said:


>


trying to decide whether i ought to delete your post or not. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was one of those funny smellin plug in thingies that the wife puts in the electic outlets.


No, this one doesn't have any jelly in it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks turtlebug.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Jeffro!
> You too, Charlie/Charley, Slip, Kracker, and whoever else happens by.
> Gonna experiment tonight. Trying baked chicken seasoned with Everglades, garlic, and some lemon juice, along with dirty rice, shells and cheese( for the girls), and some Leseur baby pea's.



Evenin, Rob! Sounds good, I like the Everglades seasoning.
Just a Sloppy Joe here.....



turtlebug said:


>



Kracker should be here shortly revelling in it.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Rob! Sounds good, I like the Everglades seasoning.
> Just a Sloppy Joe here.....
> 
> 
> ...


Rickrolling is soooooooooooooooo 2008!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Rickrolling is soooooooooooooooo 2008!



Told y'all.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Told y'all.


A peace offering for TBug...


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

Found a little bity bug and figured i'd mess with sleeping Dakoda and put it on his nose ... He ate it.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Found a little bity bug and figured i'd mess with sleeping Dakoda and put it on his nose ... He ate it.


Did you poke yourself in the eye because of it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2013)

Im tired


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Did you poke yourself in the eye because of it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2013)

We stay up late around these parts


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

you lik

Hey kracker been listening to Steely Dan tonight. Dont know if like them or not. Here is one of my favorites.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright which one of you was in Kroger @ Toonigh Rd stalkin me this mornin?


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Did you poke yourself in the eye because of it?



Nope, he's Dakoda not Dotkoda.


Seriously, my mother laughed at me for 5 minutes straight after that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> you lik
> 
> Hey kracker been listening to Steely Dan tonight. Dont know if like them or not. Here is one of my favorites.



Thats good tunes brother!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Nope, he's Dakoda not Dotkoda.
> 
> 
> Seriously, my mother laughed at me for 5 minutes straight after that...



I read that this mornin & I'm still laughin about it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thats good tunes brother!



I wish i hadn't looked at jigsaw teeth though ....that sucker could bite a biscuit and hold it up and it would spell Jesus!


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> you lik
> 
> Hey kracker been listening to Steely Dan tonight. Dont know if like them or not. Here is one of my favorites.


Actually, I do like them, I just never think of them for some reason. When I feel like relaxing, the toady little Irishman is always my go to....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Eric Randall was the lead guitarist in that kracker. He was great.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I read that this mornin & I'm still laughin about it!



I do stupid crap all the time, but that was stupid even for my doing. As long as it gets a laugh or three, its all good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Never heard that before kracker it is relaxing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

You know I like music kracker, as much as i dont like Neil young personally, heart of gold is a good tune , Didnt listen to it tonight but was tempted.


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know I like music kracker, as much as i dont like Neil young personally, heart of gold is a good tune , Didnt listen to it tonight but was tempted.


I'm the same way about him. I do love Powderfinger though. I won't post it, but if you get a chance look up Mike McClure Band Powderfinger on youtube. I admit to being prejudiced though. Mike is my favorite singer, songwriter, producer, guitar player and anything else in the music business. If I ever get accused of having a mancrush on another guy, it would be Mac. Or maybe Chris Knight.


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Night folks......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.

I missed the normal roll-call yesterday because I had lots of serious work beginning at 4 AM  and not finishing until about 6 PM last night.  Long day for sure and I am still tired from it this morning.

Will someone PLEASE cut the water flow valve OFF!!! Just went out and got the newspaper at 5 AM and it was sprinkling rain again.  Enough is Enough !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm the same way about him. I do love Powderfinger though. I won't post it, but if you get a chance look up Mike McClure Band Powderfinger on youtube. I admit to being prejudiced though. Mike is my favorite singer, songwriter, producer, guitar player and anything else in the music business. If I ever get accused of having a mancrush on another guy, it would be Mac. Or maybe Chris Knight.



Me n C accused you of the latter while we was fishin Sunday  Ya jus ain got enough rope 


mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2013)

morning all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.



Mornin Mudro!! 

Now I get to watch the grass(almost pasture now) dry for several hrs before I go to double cuttin it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.


 me neither............. thanks for the push!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!
> 
> Now I get to watch the grass(almost pasture now) dry for several hrs before I go to double cuttin it.


 got two lawn mowers now at Dulieville, got it all done in 'bout 1.5 hours!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Soggy in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

For those that didn't know.


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Me n C accused you of the latter while we was fishin Sunday  Ya jus ain got enough rope
> 
> 
> mornin


At least I got good taste!

Morning everybody....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> For those that didn't know.


I didn't know.........


kracker said:


> At least I got good taste!
> 
> Morning everybody....


mernin!

2.5 days................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!
> 
> Now I get to watch the grass(almost pasture now) dry for several hrs before I go to double cuttin it.


Got mine cut.


Keebs said:


> me neither............. thanks for the push!
> 
> got two lawn mowers now at Dulieville, got it all done in 'bout 1.5 hours!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


 well hi there............. have I told you I'm going to the beach???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well hi there............. have I told you I'm going to the beach???



Not personally, but I read it on the internet so it must be true.



We'z going camping the end of Sept. at da beach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not personally, but I read it on the internet so it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> We'z going camping the end of Sept. at da beach.


 How did I MISS telling you?!?!?!
Da 4D's in Destin, I can't WAIT!!!!!  I'm gonna start texting sis 2 and asking her if it's Thursday yet!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> How did I MISS telling you?!?!?!
> Da 4D's in Destin, I can't WAIT!!!!!  I'm gonna start texting sis 2 and asking her if it's Thursday yet!


Ya'll gonna have a ball.



stringmusic said:


>



 
How YOU doin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.


Hey


Keebs said:


> How did I MISS telling you?!?!?!
> Da 4D's in Destin, I can't WAIT!!!!!  I'm gonna start texting sis 2 and asking her if it's Thursday yet!



I wear a xl, just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> I wear a xl, just sayin







Medium here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll gonna have a ball.


 I know!!  Baby sis even took some fishin gear for us!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> I wear a xl, just sayin


 I'll have to share mine with you........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Medium here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning my fine friends down in Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

How you doing useles one!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know!!  Baby sis even took some fishin gear for us!
> 
> I'll have to share mine with you........


I wear a 2 times fat


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my fine friends down in Georgia.


Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my fine friends down in Georgia.


I'm soon gonna be your GA frwiend down in FL!


Nitram4891 said:


> How you doing useles one!


 'bout as useless as normal!


kracker said:


> I wear a 2 times fat


 darlin', if I had da money, I'd buy everyone of you drivelers a t-shirt!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm soon gonna be your GA frwiend down in FL!
> 
> 'bout as useless as normal!
> 
> darlin', if I had da money, I'd buy everyone of you drivelers a t-shirt!


I know you would


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

hey ever body!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

How yall doing?.......


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey ever body!!



Hey guy, how are you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> How yall doing?.......



Came in for a cooling off and lemonade.   How are you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> How yall doing?.......



I'm good how are you doin?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey ever body!!





rydert said:


> How yall doing?.......


No No: now THAT was blatant *Trying* if I ever say it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Came in for a cooling off and lemonade.   How are you?


 It's plum HOT out dere!

leftova pok chop, gravy, yellow rice & snap beans.............


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Hey guy, how are you?



glad to hear from you


gobbleinwoods said:


> Came in for a cooling off and lemonade.   How are you?



glad to hear from you


Nitram4891 said:


> I'm good how are you doin?



glad to hear from you


T.P. said:


> Thanks for asking.



glad to hear from you


Keebs said:


> No No: now THAT was blatant *Trying* if I ever say it!



I weren't trying


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> glad to hear from you



glad to hear from you too!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: now THAT was blatant *Trying* if I ever say it!



Should be a rule that if you cannot post multiple times in a row in order to acquire the title of Kang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad to hear from ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> glad to hear from you
> glad to hear from you
> glad to hear from you
> glad to hear from you
> I weren't trying


No No: you can't fool me!


Nitram4891 said:


> Should be a rule that if you cannot post multiple times in a row in order to acquire the title of Kang.


RULES??? RULES??? We don't need no mo stinkin rules!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> glad to hear from you too!



I thank it supposed to be "two"....


hdm knows, he'll be along shortly to tell us.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank it supposed to be "two"....
> 
> 
> hdm knows, he'll be along shortly to tell us.



I done learnt you good!  Way to go lil fella!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank it supposed to be "two"....
> 
> 
> hdm knows, he'll be along shortly to tell us.





hdm03 said:


> I done learnt you good!  Way to go lil fella!



Yall too are just two good at grammar.  I'm never gona be that smart.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall too are just two good at grammar.  I'm never gona be that smart.



Yes you can twoo. You have two bee positive.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall too are just two good at grammar.  I'm never gona be that smart.





mattech said:


> Yes you can twoo. You have two bee positive.



for some reason........this made me giggle


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread makes no sense.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes no sense.


 that's what happens when dem boyz come around......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes no sense.



This thread does two make since.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's what happens when dem boyz come around......



Somebody needs to clean it up and get it back on topic.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram, I used to have a Britannica sitter just like your avi. He was a fine dog.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes no since.



I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody needs to clean it up and get it back on topic.


 I give up...........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nitram, I used to have a Britannica sitter just like your avi. He was a fine dog.



I have too of em! Good pups.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody needs to clean it up and get it back on topic.



Dont reign own there parade.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> How yall doing?.......



I don't feel so good!  I took a pain killer for my tooth & now it's made me queasy! I can't even finish packin! We are movin in 4 days!


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have too of em! Good pups.



Those are to,two,too nice pups.congrats.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't feel so good!  I took a pain killer for my tooth & now it's made me queasy! I can't even finish packin! We are movin in 4 days!



I thought you had a root canal done?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> I thought you had a root canal done?



Not yet! Got an appt set for Friday with the Endodontist.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not yet! Got an appt set for Friday with the Endodontist.



Ouch, that's a long time to be in pain.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have too of em! Good pups.



Nice! I see they enjoy a fine after the hunt brew!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Ouch, that's a long time to be in pain.



Yep but that was the earliest appt I could get. I just got the pain meds yesterday b/c it was $50 & I didn't have the money to get it last week. It's really strong so it's making me sick.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't feel so good!  I took a pain killer for my tooth & now it's made me queasy! I can't even finish packin! We are movin in 4 days!



that's not good.......maybe you didn't take enough of them

on a moe seroius note....hope ya get to feeling betta


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not yet! Got an appt set for Friday with the Endodontist.



Is this what an endodontist does?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know!!  Baby sis even took some fishin gear for us!
> 
> I'll have to share mine with you........


Promise


KyDawg said:


> Morning my fine friends down in Georgia.


Hey ole timer


rydert said:


> hey ever body!!





rydert said:


> How yall doing?.......


You were trying


Nitram4891 said:


> Should be a rule that if you cannot post multiple times in a row in order to acquire the title of Kang.


I agree, wait.... problem is it would get to two post from king and never go any farther



T.P. said:


> This thread makes no sense.





T.P. said:


> Somebody needs to clean it up and get it back on topic.



Are we on topic or off?????


Hamburger steak and gravey with french fries


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have too of em! Good pups.



Just noticed your too barrel is mounted 90° off.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep but that was the earliest appt I could get. I just got the pain meds yesterday b/c it was $50 & I didn't have the money to get it last week. It's really strong so it's making me sick.



Man I hate that for ya, I did a root canal a few years ago. It really helped, I felt like I got hit in the side of the face, and finally broke down and went to the dentist. It was well worth it.also I found that mixing pain pills with jack Daniels helps.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Is this what an endodontist does?



that's a bicyclist...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep but that was the earliest appt I could get. I just got the pain meds yesterday b/c it was $50 & I didn't have the money to get it last week. It's really strong so it's making me sick.



Me and pain killers dont get along either.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just noticed your too barrel is mounted 90° off.



It's a european model.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> that's not good.......maybe you didn't take enough of them
> 
> on a moe seroius note....hope ya get to feeling betta



No No:



Thank you though!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Is this what an endodontist does?



 But I've done that on a dirt bike before!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep but that was the earliest appt I could get. I just got the pain meds yesterday b/c it was $50 & I didn't have the money to get it last week. It's really strong so it's making me sick.


 I hate it when pain meds do that............ did you make sure to eat something?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Man I hate that for ya, I did a root canal a few years ago. It really helped, I felt like I got hit in the side of the face, and finally broke down and went to the dentist. It was well worth it.also I found that mixing pain pills with jack Daniels helps.



This will be my 2nd one. Not fun but it does help. And I ain't mixing anything with this stuff. No No: I don't even like takin pain meds. It's hard for me cause I gotta take care of my kids too. I have to stay "sober"! 



mudracing101 said:


> Me and pain killers dont get along either.


This is the strongest prescription I've ever taken! It helps with the pain but dang it's rough on the stomach!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate it when pain meds do that............ did you make sure to eat something?



Thanks Keebs! Yeah I took it with my lunch! I drank lots of water too. I also took it with my antibiotic that could have something to do with it too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have absolutely nothing to say


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I have absolutely nothing to say



REALLY.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I have absolutely nothing to say



Not for a few more posts anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep but that was the earliest appt I could get. I just got the pain meds yesterday b/c it was $50 & I didn't have the money to get it last week. It's really strong so it's making me sick.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY.


really



Nitram4891 said:


> Not for a few more posts anyway.


Eggzactly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> This will be my 2nd one. Not fun but it does help. And I ain't mixing anything with this stuff. No No: I don't even like takin pain meds. It's hard for me cause I gotta take care of my kids too. I have to stay "sober"!
> 
> 
> This is the strongest prescription I've ever taken! It helps with the pain but dang it's rough on the stomach!



I feel your pain sista. Last time I had a tooth ache I took a loratab. It didn't stay down long.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> really
> 
> Eggzactly



Ooops didnt mean to quote Crickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Everybody dance now!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

We're poppin tags.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Keebs! Yeah I took it with my lunch! I drank lots of water too. I also took it with my antibiotic that could have something to do with it too.


Might have............. try some saltine crackers and water........ and lay on da couch, tell the kids Aunt Keebs said for them to stay quiet for at least an hour............ 


mudracing101 said:


> I have absolutely nothing to say





mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY.


eggzactly!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Ooops didnt mean to quote Crickett.


you didn't..............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Everybody dance now!!


_*Hey......... where you been?????????*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



My copy and paste a smiley is broken


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _*Hey......... where you been?????????*_



Why do you ask?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Well................I'm impressed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My copy and paste a smiley is broken



You can have this one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

Gonna take my truck to da body shop  then got a doctor's appt.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel your pain sista. Last time I had a tooth ache I took a loratab. It didn't stay down long.



 mine has stayed down for now. Fixin to eat some pretzels. 

Hey you never did answer me about the kitty kitty!  still want one? 



Keebs said:


> Might have............. try some saltine crackers and water........ and lay on da couch, tell the kids Aunt Keebs said for them to stay quiet for at least an hour............
> 
> 
> eggzactly!!!!!!
> ...



Awww thanks  

The kiddos are playing quietly in the basement & I'm layin on the couch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats up party people ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _*Hey......... where you been?????????*_





mudracing101 said:


> Why do you ask?????



Bwahahahaha  I kill me....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

Later y'all! I gotta go reserve the uhaul!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do you ask?????


 'cause you ain't been around, that's why............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take my truck to da body shop  then got a doctor's appt.


 dang, you AND the truck need work done, huh?


Crickett said:


> The kiddos are playing quietly in the basement & I'm layin on the couch.


 da basement???????  quick, lock the door & you can rest all afternoon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> mine has stayed down for now. Fixin to eat some pretzels.
> 
> Hey you never did answer me about the kitty kitty!  still want one?
> 
> ...


You locked the kids in the basement


blood on the ground said:


> Whats up party people ..



Well, last week i took a week off and went to the Bahamas on a cruise I didnt think anyone missed me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You locked the kids in the basement
> 
> 
> Well, last week i took a week off and went to the Bahamas on a cruise I didnt think anyone missed me.


 Don't you remember telling us your boss put you on a new assignment or something?????  We just thought you were mad at us..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mud, where have you been by the way???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> mine has stayed down for now. Fixin to eat some pretzels.
> 
> Hey you never did answer me about the kitty kitty!  still want one?
> 
> ...


I can't have no cat. Too many strays already in da hood.


mudracing101 said:


> You locked the kids in the basement
> 
> 
> Well, last week i took a week off and went to the Bahamas on a cruise I didnt think anyone missed me.



Mud, Where have you been???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you ain't been around, that's why............
> 
> dang, you AND the truck need work done, huh?
> 
> da basement???????  quick, lock the door & you can rest all afternoon!





Just the truck where the wife ran into my tractor.


I'm getting some test results back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the truck where the wife ran into my tractor.
> 
> 
> I'm getting some test results back.



What they testin ya fur


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got something to say


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What they testin ya fur





daim brammage . .


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've got something to say



I'll finish it for you..."Mud, where have you been?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've got something to say



Did you raise your hand?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> daim brammage . .



You coulda just asxed me. I already knew youz carazzy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud, where have you been by the way???


On the island maan.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't have no cat. Too many strays already in da hood.
> 
> 
> Mud, Where have you been???????


Bahamas, private islands, Atlantis



stringmusic said:


> I've got something to say


Say it



Hooked On Quack said:


> daim brammage . .


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'll finish it for you..."Mud, where have you been?"


Mud's gone??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you raise your hand?



No 


I'll do betta next time.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Say it



I don't want to. tehehehehe


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the truck where the wife ran into my tractor.
> I'm getting some test results back.





Hooked On Quack said:


> daim brammage . .


we've been knowing that diagnosis!


mudracing101 said:


> On the island maan.
> Bahamas, private islands, Atlantis
> Say it


 more pictures man!!  kewl avatar though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mud's gone??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Mud's gone. Somepin about a cruise or islands


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You locked the kids in the basement
> 
> 
> Well, last week i took a week off and went to the Bahamas on a cruise I didnt think anyone missed me.



Whats up brutha, where you been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats up brutha, where you been?



Watchin Bikini's , where you been friend??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Yall having to much fun for it to be Tuesday. Could you hold it down a little bit I am TRYING to take a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs , gonna send you a pic, its two sad girls, last morning of the cruise , we had to go home. Can ya tell they wasnt happy??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Watchin Bikini's , where you been friend??


What cruise line did ya'll take? 



KyDawg said:


> Yall having to much fun for it to be Tuesday. Could you hold it down a little bit I am TRYING to take a nap.


nope.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall having to much fun for it to be Tuesday. Could you hold it down a little bit I am TRYING to take a nap.



Better than Monday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What cruise line did ya'll take?
> 
> 
> nope.



We went Royal Caribbean on a 4 night cruise. Thats some pretty water down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We went Royal Caribbean on a 4 night cruise. Thats some pretty water down there.



Sho is. Ya'll go snorkling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We went Royal Caribbean on a 4 night cruise. Thats some pretty water down there.



Betcha didn't get hungry once didja


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , gonna send you a pic, its two sad girls, last morning of the cruise , we had to go home. Can ya tell they wasnt happy??



too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , gonna send you a pic, its two sad girls, last morning of the cruise , we had to go home. Can ya tell they wasnt happy??


waiting on it............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. Ya'll go snorkling


I LOVE snorkeling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey ya'll.
Let do a Dribler cruise.
The more peeps go, the cheaper it is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. Ya'll go snorkling


No but done alot of swimming


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Betcha didn't get hungry once didja


No i didnt


stringmusic said:


> too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Let do a Dribler cruise.
> The more peeps go, the cheaper it is.



We in


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> waiting on it............
> 
> I LOVE snorkeling!!!!!!!!!!



I forgot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> waiting on it............
> 
> I LOVE snorkeling!!!!!!!!!!



Me too. Specially in that water. Mexico not so much. The current pushed me into a coral reef and I got cut up pretty good.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

SHHHHHHHHH!!!  KyDwag is trying to sleep yall!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> SHHHHHHHHH!!!  KyDwag is trying to sleep yall!!



Aint our fault he stayed up all night in an useless thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

Grrrrrrr, waiting on a woman.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Let do a Dribler cruise.
> The more peeps go, the cheaper it is.


Oh man, that would be FUN!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I forgot





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. Specially in that water. Mexico not so much. The current pushed me into a coral reef and I got cut up pretty good.





Nitram4891 said:


> SHHHHHHHHH!!!  KyDwag is trying to sleep yall!!


see next post........ 


mudracing101 said:


> Aint our fault he stayed up all night in an useless thread


 ^^^^this...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, waiting on a woman.


 you ain't used to that YET????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

I am in, can we fish of the side of the boat while we are crusing?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You locked the kids in the basement
> 
> 
> Well, last week i took a week off and went to the Bahamas on a cruise I didnt think anyone missed me.



 No _I_ didn't lock them in the basement! That's where they lock themselves!

You were gone???  Didn't even notice!  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll.
> Let do a Dribler cruise.
> The more peeps go, the cheaper it is.



Count me out! I don't do cruises!No No:


The kitty kitty is a stray I think. The owners of the house we are renting says it ain't theirs but they were feeding it.  My guess is it was theirs & they couldn't take it to AZ with them & they figured we would take care of it. No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am in, can we fish of the side of the boat while we are crusing?



Yes, just got to get a balcony room off the back. Bring a strong heavy action rod...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No _I_ didn't lock them in the basement! That's where they lock themselves!
> 
> You were gone???  Didn't even notice!
> 
> ...



You dont take cruises, you dont drink and take meds, geez , what do you do for fun?? And makein sure people stay off your grass aint fun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont take cruises, you dont drink and take meds, geez , what do you do for fun?? And makein sure people stay off your grass aint fun.


dang, cruisin made you grouchy too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, just got to get a balcony room off the back. Bring a strong heavy action rod...



Should I bring worms or cricketts?


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt



you call me?.............


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> you call me?.............



is yo name dirt?

I thought it was rydert


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

Starting to get too some serious levels of uselesnes in here.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> is yo name dirt?
> 
> I thought it was rydert





I don't even know anymore..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. Ya'll go snorkling





Keebs said:


> waiting on it............
> 
> I LOVE snorkeling!!!!!!!!!!




Norkeling, yeah....I love me some norkeling, but I ain't goin cuba diving in no Ochin....uh uhhh....M hmmmm!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't even know anymore..............








I know....... it's............. Ryder T(rain)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Norkeling, yeah....I love me some norkeling, but I ain't goin cuba diving in no Ochin....uh uhhh....M hmmmm!


 I ain't neva found a mask that don't leak like a sieve that I can wear wiff my contacts............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I ain't neva found a mask that don't leak like a sieve that I can wear wiff my contacts............


Colin had the same trouble, til I took him to a dive shop for a mask. Problem solved, now he loves it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know....... it's............. Ryder T(rain)!!!!!!!!!!!



.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

I need some rain!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Colin had the same trouble, til I took him to a dive shop for a mask. Problem solved, now he loves it.


 I won't need it but for a couple days........... 


rydert said:


> .........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I won't need it but for a couple days...........



Some dive shops rent equipment.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

rye-dirt...... mo like _try_-dirt


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

I see him down there tryin' right now.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> rye-dirt...... mo like _try_-dirt


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some dive shops rent equipment.


 GREAT IDEA!!!!!! thanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ya'll posting too much


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> rye-dirt...... mo like _try_-dirt





Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to give myself a self evaluation............I made an "A"


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a bunch of words in this thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, cruisin made you grouchy too!


Uh uh, just trying to make Crickett have some fun.


KyDawg said:


> Should I bring worms or cricketts?


Crankbait.. bigger the better


rydert said:


> you call me?.............


I wasnt trying


mattech said:


> is yo name dirt?
> 
> I thought it was rydert


Bwahahahaha



Keebs said:


> I ain't neva found a mask that don't leak like a sieve that I can wear wiff my contacts............


Try having this mustache, mine leak too, to , two



stringmusic said:


> rye-dirt...... mo like _try_-dirt


hahahaha


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll posting too much


Somebody hack my account


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had to give myself a self evaluation............I made an "A"



Whud you have to do that fo?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody hack my account



hdm03 ain't been logged on in a while......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 ain't been logged on in a while......



He a hacker?????????


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

Orientation is over. Lawd almighty I almost fell asleep like 8 times.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He a hacker?????????



I thank so, feller showed me yo social security number last week.

I didn't do nuthin' with it though....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Orientation is over. Lawd almighty I almost fell asleep like 8 times.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Orientation is over. Lawd almighty I almost fell asleep like 8 times.



Those are some boooooring days.

Didja have to watch some kinda safety video?


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank so, feller showed me yo social security number last week.
> 
> I didn't do nuthin' with it though....



I did...........................


self evaluation.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank so, feller showed me yo social security number last week.
> 
> I didn't do nuthin' with it though....



It dont matter, my number aint good no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm gonna lock up and call it a day, lets go Keebs, some one else can be King. Bye ya'll.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna lock up and call it a day, lets go Keebs, some one else can be King. Bye ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna lock up and call it a day, lets go Keebs, some one else can be King. Bye ya'll.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Those are some boooooring days.
> 
> Didja have to watch some kinda safety video?



7 plus a long anti union video.


Yes, 7 "safety" videos.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> 7 plus a long anti union video.
> 
> 
> Yes, 7 "safety" videos.



Good gracious! They gonna have you workin' with uranium or sum'n?


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> 7 plus a long anti union video.
> 
> 
> Yes, 7 "safety" videos.



wow....no wonder you like to have fallen asleep.........


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Good gracious! They gonna have you workin' with uranium or sum'n?



id its like his old job, it will be more like Urine.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

or maybe sum'n


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> wow....no wonder you like to have fallen asleep.........



No kiddin


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Good gracious! They gonna have you workin' with uranium or sum'n?


Nah, we just live in a sue happy world... Errybody wants somethin for nothin.


rydert said:


> wow....no wonder you like to have fallen asleep.........





mattech said:


> id its like his old job, it will be more like Urine.



Nope, wont be nothing like that anymore. THANK GAWD.

Don't nobody like moppin "boo boo" off da walls. As my old boss would say....


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Nah, we just live in a sue happy world... Errybody wants somethin for nothin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would call hitting a wall more than a boo boo.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> I would call hitting a wall more than a boo boo.



Oh it werent "a" wall ... It was all 3. 

But its around supper time so ill spare yall the mental image.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

Most excellent report from the Doctor, looks like I'm gonna make it to 50 !!!



I turn 50 next month . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent report from the Doctor, looks like I'm gonna make it to 50 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I turn 50 next month . . .



You sound like that old guy that went to his Doctor.

He said, "Please tell me how much time I have left."

"Ten", Dr replied.

"Ten?" he asked. "Ten what?"

Dr. continued, "Nine, eight......."


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont take cruises, you dont drink and take meds, geez , what do you do for fun?? And makein sure people stay off your grass aint fun.


I like to  things! 



slip said:


> Orientation is over. Lawd almighty I almost fell asleep like 8 times.



Didja poke yourself in the eye to stay awake? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent report from the Doctor, looks like I'm gonna make it to 50 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I turn 50 next month . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent report from the Doctor, looks like I'm gonna make it to 50 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I turn 50 next month . . .



Soooo....... no matter how old i get you will always be older!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You sound like that old guy that went to his Doctor.
> 
> He said, "Please tell me how much time I have left."
> 
> ...




I'm down from 250lbs to 238, BP was excellent, cholestrol good !!!  




rhbama3 said:


> Soooo....... no matter how old i get you will always be older!





Well, not necessarily . . .


You still got da smokin' whupped ???


Hey Kickett, hope you feel betta hun !!


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Didja poke yourself in the eye to stay awake?



Never gunna live that one down huh?






Welp, no longer an employee of target! Went in a quit a few minutes ago. I got hugs from a few of those on 'my level' but none of the bosses had anything to say other than "You're quitting with no notice?" .... "Yep."

Didn't get a "Thanks" for 13 months of hard work in all weather and conditions without so much as having to be told even ONCE to quit slackin or anything of that nature. Didn't get a "bye" or anything ... just a crazy look. Even if for some reason this next job doesn't work out ... I think just getting away from target is a good start.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Never gunna live that one down huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you did the right thing. I've quit a job or two without giving a notice after seeing how they treated others in the past, knowing they would have treated me the same. If they had anything about them they would have told you, "We appreciate your service despite the no notice."

Don't worry about it, Cody. Move on with your life......


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

I never gave a notice. I figured when I was done, I was done.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Fissen to rain again.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Target is anti American anyway.

I got thrown out of the McDonough target two years ago on the black Friday sale. Apparently you can't be the first inline to get a tv, only to try and sale it to the other customers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm down from 250lbs to 238, BP was excellent, cholestrol good !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir! Thursday will be 4 weeks without those awesome, wonderful, blissful smokes. I'm still waiting for a day i don't think about smoking. I've also kept the weight off i lost during turkey season. I'm sitting at 230lb's and in a size 40 pants. Havent been able to fit in those since Reagan was prez.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

kracker is here. Hey, kracker.

Oh, wrong thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> kracker is here. Hey, kracker.
> 
> Oh, wrong thread.



Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey



 Well well well.....looky here!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> kracker is here. Hey, kracker.
> 
> Oh, wrong thread.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey


Hey y'all!

What thread am I supposed to be in Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> What thread am I supposed to be in Jeffro?



This one, unless you are feelin absolutely useless and really have nothin to say, unlike we do in here.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm down from 250lbs to 238, BP was excellent, cholestrol good !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Quacker! 



slip said:


> Never gunna live that one down huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! 

I use to work at Dunkin Donuts when I was 16. Worst place I ever worked at(just that particular one was poorly operated) anyways I quit that place with no notice. Sometimes you just have to do what ya have to do! 

Hope the next place works out for ya!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 9, 2013)

Watchin Swampland on the animal planet.  2 meanest things in the swamp?  Big gator and a 5'9" Cajun.

Maybe it's time for a little Swamp Music!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Watchin Swampland on the animal planet.  2 meanest things in the swamp?  Big gator and a 5'9" Cajun.
> 
> Maybe it's time for a little Swamp Music!!!



Dang sho is!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! Thursday will be 4 weeks without those awesome, wonderful, blissful smokes. I'm still waiting for a day i don't think about smoking. I've also kept the weight off i lost during turkey season. I'm sitting at 230lb's and in a size 40 pants. Havent been able to fit in those since Reagan was prez.



Good job RObert, just hang in there. My BIL, a life long smoker just went home from the hospital today. He had a heart attack and had to stay on a ventiltor for a week after surgery due to lung issues. He has struggled with this and still not out of the woods.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2013)

Sittin here watching Deadliest catch eating some home made calzones with Flossie mae sleeping on my bed behind me ... Life is good. 

Tomorrow the 12 year old pomeranian has to be put to sleep to have her teeth cleaned (Has to be done to prevent infection from setting in) so im a little nervous about that, she's old ... may not wake back up.

After that I've got to get the rear axle of my truck rebuilt. 
Something about the bearings are bad, I smell it burning every time I stop...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Love that song. I dont live too far from the Green River.


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


I wanna play..........and no Jeffro, it's not a Chris Knight video.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 9, 2013)

You may be smelling gear lube leaking out onto the brakes. The hot brakes cook off the fluid. 

The seals may be gone allowing the lube out.

Bearings wear due to low or contaminated lube.

Get it looked at quick, you may get away with seals and outer bearings. If you let it go and get low on fluid the main gear set and axle shafts get real expensive. You can bust a thousand for a new/completely rebuilt rear.

Get someone that knows rearends to do the work. If you don't get the gears set up right it will eat itself and you will need to do it all again. I could get the machine work done and set/assemble a racing motor but i paid a friend to build the rear ends for the race car. Cheaper in the long term and done right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I wanna play..........and no Jeffro, it's not a Chris Knight video.



Luv me some Chris Knight!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Watchin Bikini's , where you been friend??



Werkin an watchin dudes in uniforms ....obviously not as well as you


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Howdy Mr. kracker listening to some CSN&Y tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Love that song. I dont live too far from the Green River.



I love CCR!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I love CCR!





Yep, they were a good band.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Nic !!!!! Dang fine eatin right here now.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761103


----------



## Self! (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic !!!!! Dang fine eatin right here now.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761103





Dang! How far south do they grow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang! How far south do they grow?


Don't have a clue about your neck of the woods, but these are 10 minutes from the house, and all over the place. I felt like a kid in a candy store..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have a clue about your neck of the woods, but these are 10 minutes from the house, and all over the place. I felt like a kid in a candy store..





I`ve heard of them but don`t remember ever seeing any down here. Probably too hot.


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Mr. kracker listening to some CSN&Y tonight.


Evening sir. I have to admit, you lost me with them. Just never could get into 'em. That's the great thing about music though, there is plenty to go around.

I started out looking for the Van Morrison video from "The Last Waltz" movie and when I couldn't find it, I just watched The Band videos.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening sir. I have to admit, you lost me with them. Just never could get into 'em. That's the great thing about music though, there is plenty to go around.
> 
> I started out looking for the Van Morrison video from "The Last Waltz" movie and when I couldn't find it, I just watched The Band videos.



Love The Band, and enjoy John Prine. I live next door to Muhlenberg county. It has been hauled away on Mr Peabody's coal train.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll leave y'all with this:


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll leave y'all with this:



Nice name


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2013)

GOOD MORNING to all of you drivelers.

What Day is it???  Time to get up and smell the roses!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

I am up,  java is made, smoker is heating up, and the one green blob  on the radar is right above me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! Thursday will be 4 weeks without those awesome, wonderful, blissful smokes. I'm still waiting for a day i don't think about smoking. I've also kept the weight off i lost during turkey season. I'm sitting at 230lb's and in a size 40 pants. Haven't been able to fit in those since Reagan was prez.




Robert, I am proud of you.  You keep hanging in there and NEVER go back to that habit.  It is easy for me because as I watched my Dad go from a very healthy 180 pounds and then 15 months later at the time of his death, he was only 78 pounds.      That image is forever burned into my memory.  As I told my Dad during his lung cancer ordeal, I promised him that I would never be a smoker, drug addict, or an alcoholic and I have kept up my end of that promise and I will do so until my dying day.  

I know that you can beat this habit just by finding other things to occupy your time such as more turkey hunting, manufacturing more fishing jigs, more fishing and gigging humongous flounders etc and bringing rain to those drought areas of the past and so far you have been doing a great job on those activities.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! Thursday will be 4 weeks without those awesome, wonderful, blissful smokes. I'm still waiting for a day i don't think about smoking. I've also kept the weight off i lost during turkey season. I'm sitting at 230lb's and in a size 40 pants. Havent been able to fit in those since Reagan was prez.



Now if we could just have Reagan as prez again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gobblin, so that rain can easily find you too, huh !!!

Last night, the thunder and lightning about knocked me out of bed and it descended upon me with a vengeance.  I believe that over 100 cows had backed up to the largest flat rock pile in Georgia as well. The rain came down so hard and was flooding the neighborhood within 5 minutes, then another storm came through about an hour later.  

I will be going on my yearly vacation to Florida on Friday and I hope to scare away that tropical storm/hurricane so that I might be able to play some golf next week with my friends from Kentucky.  I am hoping that Keebs will help to scare away the hurricane as well and make it do a U-turn and go back eastward so that it won't affect our Florida vacation times.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

mornin' hankus 

EE, picked the wrong week to be at the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mornin



Mernin.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mornin, guess what..... rained again last night.


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

how do


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 10, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning


 Hey you!!

1.5 days to go............... and yes, I'm 3/4 of the way packed...... 
Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> 1.5 days to go............... and yes, I'm 3/4 of the way packed......
> Mernin!



you'll still be late


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> 1.5 days to go............... and yes, I'm 3/4 of the way packed......
> Mernin!


Where We Going.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> you'll still be late


No No: nope, the instigator of the lateness fever is not going...........


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where We Going.


Destin wiff my 3 sisters!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mornin Peeps.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Peeps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, the instigator of the lateness fever is not going...........


Wait now i'm confused, Are you going or not??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Peeps.



Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait now i'm confused, Are you going or not??
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning


 pm incoming.............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

In case you are wondering...

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> In case you are wondering...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down



Sweet Baby Jesus! I'm headed to the store and get some milk, bread and ammo!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> In case you are wondering...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down



I'll bing it to find out whats going on......


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Peeps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Mornin errybuddy


----------



## . (Jul 10, 2013)

Everyone please standby.  Smilie shuffle is on the schedule for today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Everyone please standby.  Smilie shuffle is on the schedule for today.





Holler if you want some help. I`m flyin` high and feelin` mean.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll bing it to find out whats going on......



Be sure to update wikepedia when you find out.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Everyone please standby.  Smilie shuffle is on the schedule for today.



Do you take request.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> 1.5 days to go............... and yes, I'm 3/4 of the way packed......
> Mernin!



That means you got 1.5 days to pack 1/3 of your stuff to be done.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Be sure to update wikepedia when you find out.



10-4, I gonna twetter it too.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> That means you got 1.5 days to pack 1/3 of your stuff to be done.



Mattech's math skills= A+


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Do you take request.





Of course he does! 






















Don`t mean he will honor it though.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

no honor among red names


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no honor among red names





To thine own self be true...


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech's math skills= A+



A + what?

I'm pretty good with additions but I can't figure this one out.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course he does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good cause there is several times a day i could use a Christmas themed smiley.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning youngins down South.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins down South.



Morning, how's the cows doin today.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> A + what?
> 
> I'm pretty good with additions but I can't figure this one out.



 and here I thought you was good a math.


A+ nothing = nothing plus A which = A which stands for awesome in the math skills department.

That was an easy one.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins down South.



Mornin' mister KD.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> 1.5 days to go............... and yes, I'm 3/4 of the way packed......
> Mernin!







2 days to go & I'm only 1/2 of the way packed to move!  We got waaaayyy too much stuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Morning, how's the cows doin today.



They are very angry.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> and here I thought you was good a math.
> 
> 
> A+ nothing = nothing plus A which = A which stands for awesome in the math skills department.
> ...



So what does A + something equal?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> So what does A + something equal?



it could B anything.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are very angry.



Sounds like a good time to have the wife tend to them.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it could B anything.



Ahhh, I C what you did there. Sometimes you just have to put to and too twogether.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 2 days to go & I'm only 1/2 of the way packed to move!  We got waaaayyy too much stuff!



I'll give Billy a call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh yeah! <----------Ja-la-pe-no ba-log-na sam-mich wiff fri-tos and sweet ice cold lem-on tea.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Everyone please standby.  Smilie shuffle is on the schedule for today.


 ohgawdnowwhat?


Nicodemus said:


> Holler if you want some help. I`m flyin` high and feelin` mean.


 me too, had to dip into my pain pills 'cause of my back.....


mattech said:


> That means you got 1.5 days to pack 1/3 of your stuff to be done.


No No:I ain't your *stereo-typed* female......... I'm already packed!


Crickett said:


> 2 days to go & I'm only 1/2 of the way packed to move!  We got waaaayyy too much stuff!


In the last few years, I have become a minimalist, most of my stuff is packed into totes & stored in the barn/storage building.  I have out just what I need for day to day living for the most part.  After having to move, literally being homeless for about a month, I found out what I can really live without.......


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

Hay ever body........I'm here....just waiting around....


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ohgawdnowwhat?
> 
> me too, had to dip into my pain pills 'cause of my back.....
> 
> ...




My stereo don't have a keyboard, so you are safe. I travel so much I can pack for a week in ten minutes, my wife's has become pretty good also. I keep travel sized toiletries and just top them off before every trip.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

<---------------home made icecream


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hay ever body........I'm here....just waiting around....



Whataya waitin on little fella?


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

what's up mattech?


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's up mattech?



Not much, just watchin the rain.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Whataya waitin on little fella?



danggit.................


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> danggit.................



What's wrong, is your icecream not good?


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Not much, just watchin the rain.



same here,hear.........It's done rain so much that i guess i'll take the rest of tha day off........


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

water spout at tha beach.................


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool pick pic.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hay ever body........I'm here....just waiting around....





mattech said:


> My stereo don't have a keyboard, so you are safe. I travel so much I can pack for a week in ten minutes, my wife's has become pretty good also. I keep travel sized toiletries and just top them off before every trip.


 I don't travel AT ALL........ I just know what I need & "git-it-done"!


rydert said:


> <---------------home made icecream


I wantz some pwease.........
guess I'll go cut the watermelon we got in the fridge..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 739619
> 
> 
> water spout at tha beach.................


 kewl!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 739619
> 
> 
> water spout at tha beach.................



Hope you didn't lose your speedos in that storm rye-dirt.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you didn't lose your speedos in that storm rye-dirt.



I don't wear, ware, where no speedo.....aww forget about it.........


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Ahhh, I C what you did there. Sometimes you just have to put to and too twogether.


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2013)

Sept. 13th is the official date that I get to start running game again. Do most womenz still look for $$$$$$$??? or is it all about being sensitive or what. 

I don't want to hit a homerun on my first at bat, I just need a ticket into the ballpark....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> <---------------home made icecream



yummy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sept. 13th is the official date that I get to start running game again. Do most womenz still look for $$$$$$$??? or is it all about being sensitive or what.
> 
> I don't want to hit a homerun on my first at bat, I just need a ticket into the ballpark....



That's the day before opening day of bow season. I'd wait and look for wemenz in Feb. after duck season is over. 

Gotta find ya one quick though, cause turkey season is the third satterydee in March.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> <---------------home made icecream



Pitcher or it didn't happen.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Pitcher or it didn't happen.



I got some cake to go with it to,too two,2.....i'll post a pic of both.............


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sept. 13th is the official date that I get to start running game again. Do most womenz still look for $$$$$$$??? or is it all about being sensitive or what.
> 
> I don't want to hit a homerun on my first at bat, I just need a ticket into the ballpark....



I need to know this also. If it's sensitivity they're looking for I'm gonna need some pointers. If its money, well, im'a gonna need a loan.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sept. 13th is the official date that I get to start running game again. Do most womenz still look for $$$$$$$??? or is it all about being sensitive or what.
> 
> I don't want to hit a homerun on my first at bat, I just need a ticket into the ballpark....



I hope its neither cuz im screwed on both...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got some cake to go with it to,too two,2.....i'll post a pic of both.............



Is it yo burfday lil fella?


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sept. 13th is the official date that I get to start running game again. Do most womenz still look for $$$$$$$??? or is it all about being sensitive or what.
> 
> I don't want to hit a homerun on my first at bat, I just need a ticket into the ballpark....



I would love to give you advice, but i was such a loser with girls my sister had to teach me how to French kiss.



stringmusic said:


> That's the day before opening day of bow season. I'd wait and look for wemenz in Feb. after duck season is over.
> 
> Gotta find ya one quick though, cause turkey season is the third satterydee in March.



Good point, plus you won't have to buy a Christmas present.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rainin and rainin and rainin


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I need to know this also. If it's sensitivity they're looking for I'm gonna need some pointers. If its money, well, im'a gonna need a loan.





slip said:


> I hope its neither cuz im screwed on both...



Don't worry, women say they want a sensitive guy, but they really want a boad boy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> I would love to give you advice, but i was such a loser with girls my sister had to teach me how to French kiss.



Don't believe I would have told that






unless you were from WVa originally.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Don't worry, women say they want a sensitive guy, but they really want a boad boy.



I know I can be a boad boy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is it yo burfday lil fella?



Happy Birthday ro-durt!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't believe I would have told that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do me a favor and forget you read that.



Happy birfday rydert.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy burfday rydert!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I know I can be a boad boy!



Sounds like you are in louck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2013)

Tewner sammich with home grown peppers an onions!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is it yo burfday lil fella?





hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday ro-durt!!!!





mattech said:


> Do me a favor and forget you read that.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birfday rydert.





stringmusic said:


> Happy burfday rydert!!!!!!



it's not my birfday ya dang idjits..............


but thanks anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rydert celebratin his birfday wiff cake AND icecream.
Happy Birfday Dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tewner sammich with home grown peppers an onions!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

the UPS man done called me and said that he hoped that I had a boat in the back of my truck......I said "why"...........he said that there is 2 feet of water crossing the road to my house...........I said "I'm at my house"


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy birthday rye-dirt, wish I had known earlier I would have tried to buy you some new speedos.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birthday!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rydert celebratin his birfday wiff cake AND icecream.
> Happy Birfday Dert!



...I give up....Happy birfday to me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> the UPS man done called me and said that he hoped that I had a boat in the back of my truck......I said "why"...........he said that there is 2 feet of water crossing the road to my house...........I said "I'm at my house"



I thought youz at da beach

You live at da beach


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy birthday rye-dirt, wish I had known earlier I would have tried to buy you some new speedos.



I wondered when you were gonna chime in.....I don't wear no speedo.............aw just forget about it.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought youz at da beach
> 
> You live at da beach



that pic was from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Dirt , can i come visit you at the beach?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt , can i come visit you at the beach?



Toga party on da beach at Dert's house.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt , can i come visit you at the beach?



Of course; he's having a birthday partay!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> the UPS man done called me and said that he hoped that I had a boat in the back of my truck......I said "why"...........he said that there is 2 feet of water crossing the road to my house...........I said "I'm at my house"



I don't get it; but happy birthday anyway


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt , can i come visit you at the beach?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Toga party on da beach at Dert's house.





hdm03 said:


> Of course; he's having a birthday partay!





hdm03 said:


> I don't get it; but happy birthday anyway



i'm atta lose for words.........


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Who hangs a freaking light fixture at forehead level?

literally ... bang head hold head 

Ow, my head...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Who hangs a freaking light fixture at forehead level?
> 
> literally ... bang head hold head
> 
> Ow, my head...



My wife hangs all the bird feeders, plant holders and etc. at fore head level while youre on the riding mower.  She's talented


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, rye-dirt!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dirt, i guess if you gonna put us up for the weekend at the beach atleast i can bring you a present


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Who hangs a freaking light fixture at forehead level?
> 
> literally ... bang head hold head
> 
> Ow, my head...



the same people that mount hitches on their truck at shin level...........


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

wow........and I honestly wasn't trying


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> the same people that mount hitches on their truck at shin level...........


Exactly!


rydert said:


> wow........and I honestly wasn't trying



Its our bday present to you durt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> wow........and I honestly wasn't trying



We let you have that one, its your Birfday, whoot whoot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy day dert !!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are we gonna have fireworks at the bday/beach party?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm atta lose for words.........















slip said:


> Who hangs a freaking light fixture at forehead level?
> 
> literally ... bang head hold head
> 
> Ow, my head...


 duck?.................. sorry............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2013)

dirt put a pair of your speedos up the flag pole so we know where the parta is.    The leopard print ones if you have such will do.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2013/fv/ballot.jsp

Vote for Freddie yall!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2013/fv/ballot.jsp
> 
> Vote for Freddie yall!



I've done it about 50 times already!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I've done it about 50 times already!



pshhh...I'm at about at least 100 per day.  Who's the over achiever now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> pshhh...I'm at about at least 100 per day.  Who's the over achiever now.



I gots some catching up to do!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I gots some catching up to do!!



Seriously though, we need to show ESPN that no matter how much they campaign for Puig, you can't beat Braves Country!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2013/fv/ballot.jsp
> 
> Vote for Freddie yall!


 shouldn't that be in the "SPORTS" Forum.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

Pool pump has burnt up and Polaris gave up the ghost, there goes another 1k on something I don't even use.



Working the next 3 nights in the rain and mud, wife's family is coming over Sunday... what a week.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pool pump has burnt up and Polaris gave up the ghost, there goes another 1k on something I don't even use.
> 
> 
> 
> Working the next 3 nights in the rain and mud, wife's family is coming over Sunday... what a week.



Want me to haul that polaris off for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pool pump has burnt up and Polaris gave up the ghost, there goes another 1k on something I don't even use.
> 
> 
> 
> Working the next 3 nights in the rain and mud, wife's family is coming over Sunday... what a week.



Know what you mean, gotta go pick up parts for our turtle this afternoon Not quite a thousand though

Alright ya'll, I'm out, later.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Know what you mean, gotta go pick up parts for our turtle this afternoon Not quite a thousand though
> 
> Alright ya'll, I'm out, later.


you forgetting someone???????
BBYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Want me to haul that polaris off for ya.




This ain't a 4 wheeler ya idjit, it's a automated pool vacuum.




mudracing101 said:


> Know what you mean, gotta go pick up parts for our turtle this afternoon Not quite a thousand though
> 
> Alright ya'll, I'm out, later.





New Polaris = $723 (not including a new motor) new filter pump = 2-300.  


It's ALWAYS sumpin.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Jazzy is now home with clean like-new pearly whites. ... had 6 pulled (Member, she's 12 Y/O) So shes on some pain meds an stuff ... but looks much betta.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't a 4 wheeler ya idjit, it's a automated pool vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,you know you like lookin at pretty girls in your pool. I know h22 lub it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh,you know you like lookin at pretty girls in your pool. I know h22 lub it.



he like hunting in a dark duck blind too.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Barely got the grass cut (my yard) before this rolled in.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Barely got the grass cut (my yard) before this rolled in.



Whens the bonfire?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Hope rye-dirt had a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Whens the bonfire?



Probably October/November!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope rye-dirt had a good day.



He is extra quick tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

11 hrs to go !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

Good ole be-dirt; I hope he had the bestest birthday eva......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs to go !!



Why is you counting down the time until i go to work again 

That's a little creepy......but I likes it


----------



## . (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Barely got the grass cut (my yard) before this rolled in.



Looks about the size I mow....maybe not quite that big.  FULL of weeds this spring so I sprayed it all with roundup, burnt it all to bare dirt and let the grass come back on it's own and it's coming back with vengeance.  Most of it gets bushhogged but I'm wearing out mowers for "the yard".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs to go !!



The night is young! Party like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a great day.....but it weren't my biefday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Looks about the size I mow....maybe not quite that big.  FULL of weeds this spring so I sprayed it all with roundup, burnt it all to bare dirt and let the grass come back on it's own and it's coming bap.ck with vengeance.  Most of it gets bushhogged but I'm wearing out mowers for "the yard".



Unfortunately, that's not even half of it. I do bush-hog that out beyond that firepit though. There is another house (Old Home Place), off to the right and another pasture beyond it.

We've had so much rain this Spring and Summer so far, it's been tough to keep up.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't a 4 wheeler ya idjit, it's a automated pool vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, do ya Need a four wheeler hauled off or don't ya.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had a great day.....but it weren't my biefday...



Why are you so modest about your birfday, are ya feeling old little fella.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Looks about the size I mow....maybe not quite that big.  FULL of weeds this spring so I sprayed it all with roundup, burnt it all to bare dirt and let the grass come back on it's own and it's coming back with vengeance.  Most of it gets bushhogged but I'm wearing out mowers for "the yard".



you dont live in yellerstone anymore?


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> you dont live in yellerstone anymore?



Don't rat him out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.



Sounds expensive. Ouch.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> you dont live in yellerstone anymore?



Who lives in Yellerstone?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.



Blunger. That's a funny word.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who lives in Yellerstone?



Why, Yogi and the gang of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.



Uh Oh!!!! So much for a boring night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.





At Georgia Power Company, you would be better off to run over a human and scatter body parts over three counties, than to back up and just bump something. Just about a firing offense.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 10, 2013)

I used to fly r/c planes in Yellerstone as a kid. Sho did enjoy the smell of r/c fuel in the morning.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

It'll be a while before this one gets old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> At Georgia Power Company, you would be better off to run over a human and scatter body parts over three counties, than to back up and just bump something. Just about a firing offense.





That's some tough policy there, Nic.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> At Georgia Power Company, you would be better off to run over a human and scatter body parts over three counties, than to back up and just bump something. Just about a firing offense.



Was the same way with the construction company I worked for.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great.  My blunger operator just backed the 985 loader into a track hoe, tore the loader to pieces.  Hope they don't fire the boy, glad I ain't the one that's got to call the boss man.


Sounds like somebody is in for a mandatory drug test!!..........Hope he study's up for it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh!!!! So much for a boring night.





Nicodemus said:


> At Georgia Power Company, you would be better off to run over a human and scatter body parts over three counties, than to back up and just bump something. Just about a firing offense.






Boy did he do a number on the loader, pushed the radiator in about a foot, and no telling what all else, put a lil scratch on the excavator.  He might get some days off for this one.  These guys have been on OT for 2 straight months, I'm sure weather/conditions and tiredness had nothing to do with it.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boy did he do a number on the loader, pushed the radiator in about a foot, and no telling what all else, put a lil scratch on the excavator.  He might get some days off for this one.  These guys have been on OT for 2 straight months, I'm sure weather/conditions and tiredness had nothing to do with it.



pics?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like somebody is in for a mandatory drug test!!..........Hope he study's up for it!!




He gets tested more than anybody out here, he should be good !!




slip said:


> pics?





Thought about it Slip, but the guy was already so upset, I didn't wanna start taking pics.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He gets tested more than anybody out here, he should be good !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, understand ... well, i hope he doesnt lose his job.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 10, 2013)

This place sure hasn't changed much.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

DeltaHalo said:


> This place sure hasn't changed much.....





Welcome back Sean !!!   Give me a shout next time you're at the hunting club, I can't be far ???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

sheepsquatch, jus when I thalt I'd heard it all


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sheepsquatch, jus when I thalt I'd heard it all



Sounds like something we shoud blame Quack or...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Sounds like something we shoud blame Quack or...



does don't it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sheepsquatch, jus when I thalt I'd heard it all





slip said:


> Sounds like something we shoud blame Quack or...





Hankus said:


> does don't it


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> does don't it



Them sheep know he's bhaaaaaaaaad news...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







slip said:


> Them sheep know he's bhaaaaaaaaad news...



herd daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Heartburn now....yuck!
had a really smart feller sneak up behind me tonight and scream real loud while I was checking a 480v transformer ....he didn't like me after that!... not cool!

Thunder in N paulding right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Them sheep know he's bhaaaaaaaaad news...





Hankus said:


> herd daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat




buncha idjits . . . 




blood on the ground said:


> Heartburn now....yuck!
> had a really smart feller sneak up behind me tonight and scream real loud while I was checking a 480v transformer ....he didn't like me after that!... not cool!
> 
> Thunder in N paulding right now





I bet you said "Dang it, that wasn't very nice, now stop it."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEP! With a heeeeep of French in it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright,  im headed to bed....got to work 7ta2 and then 3ta 11 tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP! With a heeeeep of French in it!


HA!!!! You have a lisp. I knew it!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HA!!!! You have a lisp. I knew it!!!!



 i guess!

How is yer chicken rearing goin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i guess!
> 
> How is yer chicken rearing goin?


We've had so much rain they quit cluckin and started quackin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've had so much rain they quit cluckin and started quackin.



LOL...i believe ya!  Sure wish this pattern would've been around in december ....with cold of course!


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i guess!
> 
> How is yer chicken rearing goin?



Chicken rearin .... Also sounds like something we should blame on Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL...i believe ya!  Sure wish this pattern would've been around in december ....with cold of course!


My God man!!!! The last of the snow would just now be melting off it that had happened.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Chicken rearin .... Also sounds like something we should blame on Quack.





You're on a roll aintcha ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get up and face the world today.  Get those butts out of that bed, drink a cup of coffee, eat a little breakfast, read the newspaper, then slowly say......"Ah, the heck with it, I am going back to bed for another hour or so"!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get up and face the world today.  Get those butts out of that bed, drink a cup of coffee, eat a little breakfast, read the newspaper, then slowly say......"Ah, the heck with it, I am going back to bed for another hour or so"!!!!



coffee, b'fast, you have my attention


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .



Be careful!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .



Quack, does this safety meeting have anything to do with a 985 loader and a track hoe that teamed up together in a demolition derby ??????  Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .



Don't back into the company truck getting there.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quack, your time is running short.  A big slug of 151 proof might be the best option.






Hankus, if you are lucky, Quack might share some of that 151 proof with you if you can help him come up with a good explanation to his boss in the next few minutes!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .


Tell em' you wuznt the idjit that wrecked da dozer...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning ya'll.
It's Friday eve





rydert said:


> I had a great day.....but it weren't my biefday...


Wait just a second...ifn it werent your Birthday why did you let everyone think it was I'm starting to think you probably dont even live on the beach
Its not nice trickin people like that Dirt.No No:




Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've had so much rain they quit cluckin and started quackin.



My ducks lovin this rain, they aint got to get in the pond to get wet


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll.My ducks lovin this rain, they aint got to get in the pond to get wet


 All 7 surviving baby ducks took right to the water.......... had to lock pops up and he ain't happy 'bout that, but the babies are enjoying it!


hdm03 said:


> I'm here


 nu-uh, you're over there--------------->X


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin folks !!!  I get off work at 7am and then have to attend a mandatory safety meeting . . .





Yep, "safety lockdown." Where you get to listen to some fools who sit behind a desk and never had to really do any physical work, tell you how to be safe. 

I`d rather eat a bug than have to listen to such fertilizer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, does this safety meeting have anything to do with a 985 loader and a track hoe that teamed up together in a demolition derby ??????  Inquiring minds want to know!!!




Heck Mike, the idjit that tore up the loader was excused from the meeting . . .




gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't back into the company truck getting there.




That'd be all she wrote . . .




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, your time is running short.  A big slug of 151 proof might be the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not the one that did 25k-30k damage and shut down 50% of our mine capacity...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell em' you wuznt the idjit that wrecked da dozer...





It's amazing what an excavator counter weight can do to the rear end of a loader !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

A solicitor showed up yesterday while I was packing! Reckon how long I can leave him in there before he's reported missing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, "safety lockdown." Where you get to listen to some fools who sit behind a desk and never had to really do any physical work, tell you how to be safe.
> 
> I`d rather eat a bug than have to listen to such fertilizer.





Obligated to meet once a week no matter what shift I'm on, I'm purty sho "they" know how I feel about their weekly doodoo meetings .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> A solicitor showed up yesterday while I was packing! Reckon how long I can leave him in there before he's reported missing?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Seriously though that kid would not leave yesterday! I was very clear that I was not interested in whatever he was selling & he needed to get off my porch. Goofy kid started dancing around saying something about showing off his dance moves I just shut the door and walked away. My husband said I should've grab the shot gun & pumped it & said here I'll make you dance moves you never knew you had!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Seriously though that kid would not leave yesterday! I was very clear that I was not interested in whatever he was selling & he needed to get off my porch. Goofy kid started dancing around saying something about showing off his dance moves I just shut the door and walked away. My husband said I should've grab the shot gun & pumped it & said here I'll make you dance moves you never knew you had!





Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Seriously though that kid would not leave yesterday! I was very clear that I was not interested in whatever he was selling & he needed to get off my porch. Goofy kid started dancing around saying something about showing off his dance moves I just shut the door and walked away. My husband said I should've grab the shot gun & pumped it & said here I'll make you dance moves you never knew you had!





Kickett don't play !!!  Attagal !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kickett don't play !!!  Attagal !!



No No: Nope! I sure don't!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Seriously though that kid would not leave yesterday! I was very clear that I was not interested in whatever he was selling & he needed to get off my porch. Goofy kid started dancing around saying something about showing off his dance moves I just shut the door and walked away. My husband said I should've grab the shot gun & pumped it & said here I'll make you dance moves you never knew you had!


 That woulda worked!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No: Nope! I sure don't!



My wife would of invited him in, offered him something to drink, or eat and turned on the Bose system to watch him dance . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs when you leavin??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought I had some pretty good dance moves but that one lady slammed the door in my face halfway through my routine. Maybe it was my singing. Morning youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Ky Dawg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll.
> It's Friday eve
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute. Dert don't live at da beach. I take my  BACK JACK.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs when you leavin??


Around 2:00ish when sis 2 gets here!


KyDawg said:


> I thought I had some pretty good dance moves but that one lady slammed the door in my face halfway through my routine. Maybe it was my singing. Morning youngins.


 I wouldn't have slammed da door on you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute. Dert don't live at da beach. I take my  BACK JACK.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, "safety lockdown." Where you get to listen to some fools who sit behind a desk and never had to really do any physical work, tell you how to be safe.
> 
> I`d rather eat a bug than have to listen to such fertilizer.




Nic, You are as right as rain.  It is obvious that you have been around the block a couple of times and know exactly just what a load of "bovine excrement" most of those safety meeting are about. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck Mike, the idjit that tore up the loader was excused from the meeting . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good Googly Moogly Quack, this guy did some really serious damages in his personal demolition derby.  Is he still with the company after causing the upfront damages and then the lost production dollars as well?  If he is, then he better buy a lottery ticket today because it sure is his LUCKY day for sure.

Of course, I knew that it wasn't really you that caused all of these damages....................because you would have never got back on here and told what really happened!!!






Crickett said:


> Seriously though that kid would not leave yesterday! I was very clear that I was not interested in whatever he was selling & he needed to get off my porch. Goofy kid started dancing around saying something about showing off his dance moves I just shut the door and walked away. My husband said I should've grab the shot gun & pumped it & said here I'll make you dance moves you never knew you had!




Crickett, I like your husband's idea to speed up this idiot.  I can promise you that if someone soliciting wants to hang around after I tell them to leave and not come back, they will definitely be leaving in a hurry because they will be looking down the barrel of my Glock and it does have a very large intimidating barrel opening.  I absolutely DO have one of my Glocks in my hand when I answer the door too.  Right below my doorbell, I have a sign that states, NO SOLICITING and I have had a couple of sales people not even know what that means.  

You can bet they KNOW NOW though !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife would of invited him in, offered him something to drink, or eat and turned on the Bose system to watch him dance . . .



I know where Imma goin tric r treatin next year


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife would of invited him in, offered him something to drink, or eat and turned on the Bose system to watch him dance . . .







KyDawg said:


> I thought I had some pretty good dance moves but that one lady slammed the door in my face halfway through my routine. Maybe it was my singing. Morning youngins.




I wouldn't shut the door on you! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, You are as right as rain.  It is obvious that you have been around the block a couple of times and know exactly just what a load of "bovine excrement" most of those safety meeting are about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I normally do have my Glock in hand when I answer the door but I was packing up boxes so I was holding the packing tape. I really thought it was the appraiser cause he's suppose to be here this week. That's the only reason why I answered the door.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't believe that re-dirt lied to us like that.......and I went out and bought him a nice birthday gift and I got me some new water wings fo da beach


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 check your pm's................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute. Dert don't live at da beach. I take my  BACK JACK.






Keebs said:


> Around 2:00ish when sis 2 gets here!
> 
> I wouldn't have slammed da door on you!


Have a good trip and send me text pics



Hornet22 said:


> I know where Imma goin tric r treatin next year


I'm gonna ride wif ya



hdm03 said:


> I can't believe that re-dirt lied to us like that.......and I went out and bought him a nice birthday gift and I got me some new water wings fo da beach



I know, well i'm gonna keep his gift for when i find a new friend that has a place on the beach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Have a good trip and send me text pics


 like all those you sent me from your cruise???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

MUD.
They asxin you a quertion in da Cafe.............
Just Wondering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Mornin.....I need a vacation.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MUD.
> They asxin you a quertion in da Cafe.............
> Just Wondering.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I need a vacation.


 I'd invite ya to go wiff me............buuuut...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'd invite ya to go wiff me............buuuut...........



buuuut.....what?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> buuuut.....what?


 it's a "Sister's Only" weekend............. you gotz the wrong water works!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute. Dert don't live at da beach. I take my  BACK JACK.


I'll take'em!! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> MUD.
> They asxin you a quertion in da Cafe.............
> Just Wondering.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can't believe that re-dirt lied to us like that.......and I went out and bought him a nice birthday gift and I got me some new water wings fo da beach



I bought him a new truck and a savings bond.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs, what beach ya`ll headed for?


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

morning ever body.....man my head hurts from dat birfday party celebration last night.......and the gently breeze and waves at the ocean were awesome................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's a "Sister's Only" weekend............. you gotz the wrong water works!



Ain't no trees/bushes on da beach...just da Ochin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, what beach ya`ll headed for?


Destin!


rydert said:


> morning ever body.....man my head hurts from dat birfday party celebration last night.......and the gently breeze and waves at the ocean were awesome................


 'bout time you showed up!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no trees/bushes on da beach...just da Ochin!


 you a Chief, not a sista......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Destin!
> 
> 'bout time you showed up!





Thanks. I was gonna ask for a "how clear is the water" question, but I don`t go that far west to fish.

Ya`ll be safe, and have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Destin!
> 
> 'bout time you showed up!



Y'all gonna go Norkelin?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's a "Sister's Only" weekend............. you gotz the wrong water works!




Keebs, I hope that you will enjoy your vacation time with the Quadruple "D's" ladies.   If you can keep the peace in the western half of Florida then I will try to do my best to keep the peace in the eastern half including the Orlando/Kissimmee area of Florida.  Leaving tomorrow morning and I hope to play some golf and have fun with my Daughter and son-in-law and will be back on Saturday the 20th. 


PS:  Somebody just told me that there is a sign attached to the "Welcome to Florida" sign at the state line on I-75 South that says,    "Beware of KEEBS".


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.....man my head hurts from dat birfday party celebration last night.......and the gently breeze and waves at the ocean were awesome................



Well you only have two a year, so enjoy them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Destin!
> 
> 'bout time you showed up!



Watch out for the jelly fish I hear they are bad down there right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I was gonna ask for a "how clear is the water" question, but I don`t go that far west to fish.
> 
> Ya`ll be safe, and have fun!





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all gonna go Norkelin?


 Hope to, 2 sis's have mentioned it so far!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I hope that you will enjoy your vacation time with the Quadruple "D's" ladies.   If you can keep the peace in the western half of Florida then I will try to do my best to keep the peace in the eastern half including the Orlando/Kissimmee area of Florida.  Leaving tomorrow morning and I hope to play some golf and have fun with my Daughter and son-in-law and will be back on Saturday the 20th.
> 
> 
> PS:  Somebody just told me that there is a sign attached to the "Welcome to Florida" sign at the state line on I-75 South that says,    "Beware of KEEBS".





KyDawg said:


> Watch out for the jelly fish I hear they are bad down there right now.


 NNNNoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gotta 
If I don't get back in time, Keebs have a ball at da beach. If you run into Rydert tell him I'm still mad at him. Drove all da way down there and never found his place. Drove back to be to work this mornin. I aint had no sleep. 

EE444 you have fun playin putt putt in Fla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Y'all have fun in Flo-rida 4D's and EE444.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> check your pm's................






Y'all have fun at the beach!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

You're Welcome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You're Welcome.



When

Jag back home yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta
> If I don't get back in time, Keebs have a ball at da beach. If you run into Rydert tell him I'm still mad at him. Drove all da way down there and never found his place. Drove back to be to work this mornin. I aint had no sleep.
> 
> EE444 you have fun playin putt putt in Fla.


I'll git him 4 ya if'n I see him!


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have fun in Flo-rida 4D's and EE444.





Crickett said:


> Y'all have fun at the beach!



Thanks ya'll............. I gotta quit watching the clock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When
> 
> Jag back home yet?



Anytime!!! 

No ma'am  He needed to get away for a change though.



Keebs said:


> I'll git him 4 ya if'n I see him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Why?......no different than any other work day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll............. I gotta quit watching the clock!



Don't watch this clock...it's broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Keebs.....it's 12:28.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

29.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Going on 12:30, Keebs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

12:32, time is flying by!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Anytime!!!
> 
> No ma'am  He needed to get away for a change though.
> 
> ...





Nitram4891 said:


> Don't watch this clock...it's broke.





Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs.....it's 12:28.





Jeff C. said:


> Going on 12:30, Keebs.





Nitram4891 said:


> 12:32, time is flying by!!!


 COME ON 2:00ish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> 12:32, time is flying by!!!



WOW, no kidding.....it's already 12:35.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

nitram4891 said:


> 12:39!!!!



12:40


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Time is flying!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

12:48


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

roasted chicken and pinto beans fo lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> roasted chicken and pinto beans fo lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Only one more hourish Keebs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

12:50


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> looky there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> looky there


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only one more hourish Keebs!


 I knew there had to be a half sane one in da bunch!
Gawd I'm plumb worse than a kid a Christmas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I knew there had to be a half sane one in da bunch!
> Gawd I'm plumb worse than a kid a Christmas!



I can just see you running out on that beach just like when Santa Claus done come to town. 
Then I can see you just stand there, close your eyes and take a deep breath. Gawd I'm jealous.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I knew there had to be a half sane one in da bunch!
> Gawd I'm plumb worse than a kid a Christmas!









 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can just see you running out on that beach just like when Santa Claus done come to town.
> Then I can see you just stand there, close your eyes and take a deep breath. Gawd I'm jealous.


EgggZactly my plans! (wiff a drank in my hand!)


Jeff C. said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!



whatcho laughin atNo No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatcho laughin atNo No:




You're Welcome!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

47 minutes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You're Welcome!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Time flies when you havin fun, Keebs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Only :40 to go!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Time flies when you havin fun, Keebs!





Jeff C. said:


> Only :40 to go!


 I just saw her posting on FB and I'm thinkin "Uh-uh, sista, you needz to be on DA ROAD!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> 47 minutes!



keebs don't listen and 



btw


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs don't listen and
> 
> 
> 
> btw


 thanks, gobbler!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Keebs, ifn you catch a big ole buzz while you are fishing, be sure and weigh it and measure it good. Theys gots some weird regulations bout things like dat on da beach surf fishing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Hornettttttt


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs, ifn you catch a big ole buzz while you are fishing, be sure and weigh it and measure it good. Theys gots some weird regulations bout things like dat on da beach surf fishing



I loves catching a buzz while fishin'


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs, ifn you catch a big ole buzz while you are fishing, be sure and weigh it and measure it good. Theys gots some weird regulations bout things like dat on da beach surf fishing


 I'll let baby sis handle all that, she's been doing it a while!

 Sis 2 ain't EVEN left Dublin yet, got tied up with parents at practice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Looky there



Keebs said:


> thanks, gobbler!



Keep your phone close , i'll text ya real early so you dont miss any of that Florida sun


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a great vacation Keebs, dont get to much sun or beer, well at least wear plenty of sun screen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky there
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your phone close , i'll text ya real early so you dont miss any of that Florida sun



Mudro!!! 

See my new Title!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

Enjoy the vacay!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> See my new Title!!



wowo....you special....you little fellas been busy today...




I hope ya have fun Keebs, enjoy yo self


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky there
> Keep your phone close , i'll text ya real early so you dont miss any of that Florida sun


 I LOVE sunrise on da beach!


KyDawg said:


> Have a great vacation Keebs, dont get to much sun or beer, well at least wear plenty of sun screen.





Nitram4891 said:


> Enjoy the vacay!





rydert said:


> I hope ya have fun Keebs, enjoy yo self


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

It's about that time, Keebsy. Y'all have a GREAT time and be careful.....pics too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You're Welcome!!!





Keebs said:


> I LOVE sunrise on da beach!



You sho is cheerin alot. Getting ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> See my new Title!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's about that time, Keebsy. Y'all have a GREAT time and be careful.....pics too.


 you didn't read where they ain't left yet??????? but I just got a text, theyz pulling out da driveway now!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You sho is cheerin alot. Getting ready


YYYyyyeeehhhuuupppppp!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You sho is cheerin alot. Getting ready


 UUUUuuuuhhhh, Mandy.............. juss look at yo name!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YYYyyyeeehhhuuupppppp!



I couldnt pic text you from the boat , but i did when i was in PC remember.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I couldnt pic text you from the boat , but i did when i was in PC remember.


 oh yeah, ya did............. I like boats.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ya'll dont look, but Dirt done got  a pic of some dude and his dog for his Avatar. Like we gonna fall for " i live on the beach" again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> UUUUuuuuhhhh, Mandy.............. juss look at yo name!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll dont look, but Dirt done got  a pic of some dude and his dog for his Avatar. Like we gonna fall for " i live on the beach" again!


 ain't it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll dont look, but Dirt done got  a pic of some dude and his dog for his Avatar. Like we gonna fall for " i live on the beach" again!



I AINT lookin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

AND............... he aint give me back my yet.


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll dont look, but Dirt done got  a pic of some dude and his dog for his Avatar. Like we gonna fall for " i live on the beach" again!





Keebs said:


> ain't it!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I AINT lookin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I AINT lookin


next thing ya know he'll have someone's dog blowing out candles on a birthday cake!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND............... he aint give me back my yet.



.....i'm keepin those


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> next thing ya know he'll have someone's dog blowing out candles on a birthday cake!





rydert said:


> .....i'm keepin those



OooooK, you can have em.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky there



It was rigged....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

2:27


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gotta get to work


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Where's Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Jeff



He's ova there playin in the  thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Jeff


Where's Keebs. It's 2ish. 


hdm03 said:


> He's ova there playin in the  thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems i have been abdicated


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It seems i have been abdicated



Does it itch or burn?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs. It's 2ish.


 still here, I'm thinking more like 3:00ish.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> It seems i have been abdicated








 it's sokay, I still lubs ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It seems i have been abdicated



That sure is a big word lil fella.


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

somebody was trying...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

rydert said:


>





mrshornet..... you're services are required! Could you clean this up for me? 



mudracing101 said:


> Where's Jeff



Richere, Kingo!! 



hdm03 said:


> He's ova there playin in the  thread



Nu uhhhh! 



mudracing101 said:


> It seems i have been abdicated


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Good evaftermornin kids.....its my uh,uh,uh 5th out of 14 skraight


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Does it itch or burn?


NO but it makes ya thirsty


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That sure is a big word lil fella.


shhhh, dont tell no one, but i still dont know what it means


blood on the ground said:


> Good evaftermornin kids.....its my uh,uh,uh 5th out of 14 skraight



Hey Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mrshornet..... you're services are required! Could you clean this up for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










blood on the ground said:


> Good evaftermornin kids.....its my uh,uh,uh 5th out of 14 skraight


 You need a break.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> still here, I'm thinking more like 3:00ish..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's 2:55 & you're still here! They didn't leave with at ya did they?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good evaftermornin kids.....its my uh,uh,uh 5th out of 14 skraight



Dang, blood! You startin to sound like Quack. Hang in there, man.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2013)

ok, I'm signing out, gonna be ready to hit the door as soon as they pull up......... ya'll have fun, I'll be thinking 'bout ya'll while I is dipping my toes in da sand!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quittin time. 
Have fun and be safe Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

<--------Biskit toast and blueberry jam!

Sounds like a good song title


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a break.



 I just now saw your new title!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2013)

3:00...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm signing out, gonna be ready to hit the door as soon as they pull up......... ya'll have fun, I'll be thinking 'bout ya'll while I is dipping my toes in da sand!!





Time flies, see.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm signing out, gonna be ready to hit the door as soon as they pull up......... ya'll have fun, I'll be thinking 'bout ya'll while I is dipping my toes in da sand!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin time.
> Have fun and be safe Keebs.



Bye womenzz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22's Avatar 	
mrs. hornet22 mrs. hornet22 is online now
Floor sweeper, dish washer, and Swimming Pool Participant Extraordinaire


I was reading a post by mrs. hornet22 and Good Golly, look what I see by her name !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

I need to go pick some blueberries, MizT is gonna make some more blueberry jam this weekend.

Btw.....for you ladies (and gents, makes a nice gift) she got a Jelly/Jam maker as a gift and she loves it. So far it has made some excellent jam. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/19611667?...63263350&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34457920150&veh=sem


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a beer!!!!.



I sure doa


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Grilled running gear an fresh veggies fer dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Grilled running gear an fresh veggies fer dinner



Gonna be leftover poke chops, greenbeans, and somthin else round here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Flooding in the MON AGAIN !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flooding in the MON AGAIN !!!



Not flooding, but was sprinkling a while ago. When is it going to stop? My ground is so saturated it ain't funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

Radar's not looking good . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Howdy Ho neighbors...

First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back



 Sounds like good news, slip!


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back



Sounds good Slip.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back


Good news to hear Slip!!



Crickett said:


>


Kickett yo avatar is creepin me out!!



Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like good news, slip!


Just for you Jeff!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good news to hear Slip!!
> 
> Kickett yo avatar is creepin me out!!
> 
> Just for you Jeff!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Hope you are keeping your feet dry up there in Kaintucky!!!



Crickett said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Hope you are keeping your feet dry up there in Kaintucky!!!



Hey now...use that whip on the solicitor not me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey now...use that whip on the solicitor not me!


Looks like you have matters under control!!

Where did Jeff stumble off to two too??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Hope you are keeping your feet dry up there in Kaintucky!!!



Feet dry and whistle wet Ruttn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be leftover poke chops, greenbeans, and somthin else round here.



well what wuz the sumthin else  

gootevenin kids, im about ta head to the house fer some shut eye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well what wuz the sumthin else
> 
> gootevenin kids, im about ta head to the house fer some shut eye!



Mater pie....good stuff! 

TC, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good news to hear Slip!!
> 
> Kickett yo avatar is creepin me out!!
> 
> Just for you Jeff!!



 May an army of armadillos sack your kingdom!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mater pie....good stuff!
> 
> TC, blood.



toemater pie is goot tadeaf!

you to my brutha!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Ho neighbors...
> 
> First day of training at work went well ... Errybody is real laid back


Did you change jobs?


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you change jobs?



Yersh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Yersh.


Whatcha gonna be doin now?


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha gonna be doin now?



stawkin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> May an army of armadillos sack your kingdom!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Night youngins down in the fine state of Georgia.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2013)

beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> stawkin.





That's my department . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's my department . . .



Well ... you were slackin ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's my department . . .





slip said:


> Well ... you were slackin ...


In my  best Ashton  Kutcher voice Burn!!


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Sheepsquatch had been neglecting his herd ... Hired me to take up the slack...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2013)

slip said:


> stawkin.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You axed ... I answerd ...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> In my  best Ashton  Kutcher voice Burn!!



Dadgum! Mr Rutt's  everybody tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In my  best Ashton  Kutcher voice Burn!!





Seriously, you just quoted Ashton Kutcher ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is my 1yr anniversary ....she is SO lucky to have ME in her life...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2013)

PLEASE STOP THIS RAIN !!!!

It has rained another 2-3 inches in the past 3 hours and the local weatherman said to expect possibly 1-2 inches more.  Flash Flood Warning issued at 5:45 AM this morning for the entire Augusta area as the thunder and lightning just keep on rolling and flashing around.  This storm is slow moving and is flooding everything in its path.  Several roads are already closed and more are being added to this list this morning.  

I've got places to go and people to see and I am not a great swimmer !!!     I hope to be in the Orlando/Kissimmee area by late evening but all of this rain might make that difficult.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PLEASE STOP THIS RAIN !!!!
> 
> It has rained another 2-3 inches in the past 3 hours and the local weatherman said to expect possibly 1-2 inches more.  Flash Flood Warning issued at 5:45 AM this morning for the entire Augusta area as the thunder and lightning just keep on rolling and flashing around.  This storm is slow moving and is flooding everything in its path.  Several roads are already closed and more are being added to this list this morning.
> 
> I've got places to go and people to see and I am not a great swimmer !!!     I hope to be in the Orlando/Kissimmee area by late evening but all of this rain might make that difficult.





Safe travels Mike !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

It is POETS day and keebs has already done so.

mornin' EE and Quack


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, you just quoted Ashton Kutcher ??



Yeah you know, the guy that took Uncle Charlie's job.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my 1yr anniversary ....she is SO lucky to have ME in her life...




OK, Blood we all know that YOU are the lucky one !!!   Enjoy your special day sharing it with her today.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Mike !!




Thanks Mill.  Sure gotta drive a lot slower and more careful on this water filled excursion.



gobbleinwoods said:


> It is POETS day and keebs has already done so.
> 
> mornin' EE and Quack



Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning as I needed it to get my tail out of bed and get my mo-jo moving so that I could get all of this stuff packed up.  I spent the first hour completing important business paperwork like paying incoming invoices and also sending invoices to several customers so I can ultimately pay for this vacation.  



Hankus said:


> Yeah you know, the guy that took Uncle Charlie's job.



Hankus, I like the original Uncle Charlie much better because somehow many years ago, I think that I walked a mile or so in his shoes.  Of course, I gave it my best shot back in those days as I tried to burn the candle on both ends and sometimes even in the middle.  All I got now is burned hands from those previous escapades.      

Hope everyone stays out of trouble during the next week so I will hope to see you smiling faces then.  I am out of here......and trying to catch up with the Keebs "wild bunch" that was heading south.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my 1yr anniversary ....she is SO lucky to have ME in her life...



Happy Annieversary!


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

goot morning ever body...............raining again here...today's not my Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my 1yr anniversary ....she is SO lucky to have ME in her life...



Happy Anniversary, Blood! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PLEASE STOP THIS RAIN !!!!
> 
> It has rained another 2-3 inches in the past 3 hours and the local weatherman said to expect possibly 1-2 inches more.  Flash Flood Warning issued at 5:45 AM this morning for the entire Augusta area as the thunder and lightning just keep on rolling and flashing around.  This storm is slow moving and is flooding everything in its path.  Several roads are already closed and more are being added to this list this morning.
> 
> I've got places to go and people to see and I am not a great swimmer !!!     I hope to be in the Orlando/Kissimmee area by late evening but all of this rain might make that difficult.



Have a good time,Mike! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> It is POETS day and keebs has already done so.
> 
> mornin' EE and Quack



Thank you, sir!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2013)

Today be my Friday......and it not raining here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank ya fellers....it aint going so smooth since I told her I gots ta werk all weekend.... im not sure what just happend, i told her i would make it up to her by taking her to deer camp next weekend to check food plots! What the heck...she acted like that wasn't good enough?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

It is my grass cutting day, but sopping wet  .....not raining, but looks like it could. Foggy too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank ya fellers....it aint going so smooth since I told her I gots ta werk all weekend.... im not sure what just happend, i told her i would make it up to her by taking her to deer camp next weekend to check food plots! What the heck...she acted like that wasn't good enough?



Just show her the $$$$.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, you just quoted Ashton Kutcher ??



Actually he quoted Kelso! 



blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my 1yr anniversary ....she is SO lucky to have ME in her life...


I dare ya to tell her that & see if you make it to celebrate another year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Actually he quoted Kelso!
> 
> 
> I dare ya to tell her that & see if you make it to celebrate another year!






And there's a difference, how ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2013)

Eagle Eye was/is a STUD !!! 



'Nighty nite folks . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank ya fellers....it aint going so smooth since I told her I gots ta werk all weekend.... im not sure what just happend, i told her i would make it up to her by taking her to deer camp next weekend to check food plots! What the heck...she acted like that wasn't good enough?



Congrats on a year Blood, but heres a  lil man advice... You tell her you got to work to put bread on the table and when you get off she's more than welcome to go to the hunting property with you... End of conversation. If she wants to make it two, she'll  straighten up now. You're welcome.


Good morning gang. Its Friday
Crickett your avatar is creepy, change it
Hey Jeffro


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on a year Blood, but heres a  lil man advice... You tell her you got to work to put bread on the table and when you get off she's more than welcome to go to the hunting property with you... End of conversation. If she wants to make it two, she'll  straighten up now. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Good morning gang. Its Friday
> ...




Good advice Muddy!  He's got to get her under control now


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Morning everybody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow Blood, it's already been a year? Time flies when your havin fun. Seems like this time last year you were on your honeymoon. Oh, nevermind. It WAS this time last year. 

Happy Anni.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anni.



oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh i'm tellin Jeff,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh i'm tellin Jeff,



tattle tail


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh i'm tellin Jeff,



those little titles under their name make me giggle...........
teacher's pets


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> those little titles under their name make me giggle...........
> teacher's pets



jealous


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> jealous



naw........just thankful I don't have banned under mine...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tattle tail



Yeah, but its just Jeffro

Love the new avitar


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

Stopped off at the kyropracter ..... = hurting worser now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, but its just Jeffro
> 
> Love the new avitar





blood on the ground said:


> Stopped off at the kyropracter ..... = hurting worser now!



I heard theyz QUACKS. 
No reference to our Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard theyz QUACKS.
> No reference to our Quack.



Big ol women with a manshake handshake...... snap crackle an popped me tadeaf! At the end she mumbled something about spitting firwood this weekend ....i felt skeered for my life


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on a year Blood, but heres a  lil man advice... You tell her you got to work to put bread on the table and when you get off she's more than welcome to go to the hunting property with you... End of conversation. If she wants to make it two, she'll  straighten up now. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Good morning gang. Its Friday
> ...



 Remember you have been abdicated already. 



kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mornin, kracker.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow Blood, it's already been a year? Time flies when your havin fun. Seems like this time last year you were on your honeymoon. Oh, nevermind. It WAS this time last year.
> 
> Happy Anni.



Hey Jack! 



rydert said:


> those little titles under their name make me giggle...........
> teacher's pets



I got yo pet! 



rydert said:


> naw........just thankful I don't have banned under mine...



Keep it up, dert! 



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, but its just Jeffro
> 
> Love the new avitar



That's more like it, Kingo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Big ol women with a manshake handshake...... snap crackle an popped me tadeaf! At the end she mumbled something about spitting firwood this weekend ....i felt skeered for my life



Had an Orthopedic surgeon like that once, I swear she enjoyed inflicting pain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

Weeded the garden


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Weeded the garden


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on a year Blood, but heres a  lil man advice... You tell her you got to work to put bread on the table and when you get off she's more than welcome to go to the hunting property with you... End of conversation. If she wants to make it two, she'll  straighten up now. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Good morning gang. Its Friday
> ...



Nope. My son won't let me! He's the one that wanted me to use it & he told me I can't change it for a while. 



kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mornin Kracker! 




Sittin at the Endodontist can't wait to get this over with!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm hungary


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungary



 I can't eat & I'm starving!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Last page


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't eat & I'm starving!



I'll eat some for ya


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll eat some for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins



Not quite, but Hey, Charlie!

 <-------Couple of bacon/egg/cheese on english muffins and glass of chocolate milk. mmmmm.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Jeff, kinda quite in here without Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



what's that smiley doing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> what's that smiley doing



Having a tea party BY MYSELF.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Having a tea party BY MYSELF.



You wanna play house

Whew, ate too much, salad , meal then an ice cream cone. Bout to pop, Golden corral.. I didnt see any ribs though


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna play house
> 
> Whew, ate too much, salad , meal then an ice cream cone. Bout to pop, Golden corral.. I didnt see any ribs though



they were out back................


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Having a tea party BY MYSELF.



I like tea


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like tea



Mr. Hawtnet.. i meant Hornet, gonna get youNo No:


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

pstrahin said:


>



whats up?.......wanna SPAM and tomato sammich?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> whats up?.......wanna SPAM and tomato sammich?



Yes sir Brother..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna play house
> 
> Whew, ate too much, salad , meal then an ice cream cone. Bout to pop, Golden corral.. I didnt see any ribs though







rydert said:


> I like tea


I don't.


pstrahin said:


>



No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Sloppy Joes.


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

<---------------Mtn Dew......pack of crackers


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Keebs sent me some pics, she's livin up on that purty white sandy beach


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> <---------------Mtn Dew......pack of crackers



So you was only funnin about the spam and mater sammich??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs sent me some pics, she's livin up on that purty white sandy beach






  <--------- Little Debbie oatmeal pie & diet coke.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> So you was only funnin about the spam and mater sammich??



Thats not all, we found out Dirt wasnt totally honest bout his birthdays and if he lives on the beach. Had a lot of us going, and had our hopes up only  to crush them.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

Mouth's numb can't talk....can't eat....spilt water on my shirt!  Sooo hungry!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- Little Debbie oatmeal pie & diet coke.



No fair! My 2 favorite things!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mouth's numb can't talk....can't eat....spilt water on my shirt!  Sooo hungry!!!



Soup is you friend.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Soup is you friend.



It's all packed up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's all packed up!



Well i done as i said, i ate some xtra just for you,,,, mmmm good.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats not all, we found out Dirt wasnt totally honest bout his birthdays and if he lives on the beach. Had a lot of us going, and had our hopes up only  to crush them.



 

Wow, just when you think you know somebody!


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> So you was only funnin about the spam and mater sammich??



yep......sorry.......



mudracing101 said:


> Thats not all, we found out Dirt wasnt totally honest bout his birthdays and if he lives on the beach. Had a lot of us going, and had our hopes up only  to crush them.



 mud.........


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Just because everybody needs to get Fridays groove on....


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mouth's numb can't talk....can't eat....spilt water on my shirt!  Sooo hungry!!!



sounds like you talking fine to me..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mouth's numb can't talk....can't eat....spilt water on my shirt!  Sooo hungry!!!


I sawwwwy. 
I'd rather cut myself than have my mouth worked on. 


pstrahin said:


> Wow, just when you think you know somebody!



I know. Right.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Just because everybody needs to get Fridays groove on....



Kracker, I have been gone for a while.  How did the ankle heal up?

And, thanks for the rocking jam!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> sounds like you talking fine to me..............



I sound kinda nasally don't I? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sawwwwy.
> I'd rather cut myself than have my mouth worked on.
> 
> 
> I know. Right.



Thank you! I'm glad to have it over with though! No more pain!


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Kracker, I have been gone for a while.  How did the ankle heal up?
> 
> And, thanks for the rocking jam!!



We have converted him to a J. Beva fan while you been gone


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> We have converted him to a J. Beva fan while you been gone



Justin is da man!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

Whadimiss?


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whadimiss?



Da Beva


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da Beva



Idjit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gettin close to quittin time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

My newest "guard dog".


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My newest "guard dog".



Postin a pic like that without a warning label should be a bandededable offence


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Kracker, I have been gone for a while.  How did the ankle heal up?
> 
> And, thanks for the rocking jam!!


Thanks for asking!!! The bone healed up, I'll just have an ankle the size of a softball the rest of my life.
I was getting ready to custom order some boots about a month ago when I developed a pressure ulcer on my good foot. Oh well......

As far as the song, I really like Levon Helms, and when you get The Band and EC together, it's about 9 kinds of cool.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> We have converted him to a J. Beva fan while you been gone





pstrahin said:


> Justin is da man!!





rydert said:


> Da Beva


----------

